# Puff Pipe 2011 - Design Your Pipe!



## drastic_quench

Here's our options. Post what you'd like when you know you're definitely going to purchase one. We do have until February.

Mods, can you make this a sticky?









Decided so far:
Ordering: in February
Material: meerschaum
Price Range: $100 - $135
Carver: Altinok
Stamping: Standard stamping plus PUFF 2011



> First, I would like to thank all you gents choosing Altinok as a
> carver/seller for the 2011 Club Pipe project of Puff.com board. I carefully
> noted down the every details about the pipe you sent me out. I will do my
> best to make everything as it should be.
> 
> My prices for the standards and optionals would be as follows. I can offer
> all or any of your choice. I'm happy making a $10 discount on each pipe and
> black acrylic stem from the standard web price on my site, as a way of
> showing my appreciation to the board.
> 
> Standards:
> 
> 2011 Club Pipe, Paneled Dublin - $125 which covers the followings;
> 
> Standard size pipe, bowl height: 2.0"-2.2" ($110 value)
> High grade block meerschaum
> Black acrylic stem ($10 value)
> "Puff 2011" relief carving ($5 value)
> Fitted hard case, leatherette, velvet lined, w/ solid-brass hinges
> Carvings of smooth, lattice or rustic (to be optional)
> With or without filter (to be optional)
> Certificate of Authentication & Remembrance
> 
> Optionals (with additional prices over $125):
> 
> X-Large size pipe, bowl height: 2.6"-2.8" - $40 ($10 off of the web price)
> Carving of flowers and tobacco leaves on the bowl and shank - $10
> Carving of half smooth-half rustic on the bowl and shank - $10 *check
> attached picture for sample
> Color acrylic stem, supercedes the primary black, - $20
> 2nd (extra) stem, churchwarden size black acrylic, fitted in the larger pipe
> case, - $30
> 2nd (extra) stem, standard size color acrylic, fitted in the larger pipe
> case, - $40
> Sterling Silver band on the stem - $15
> Silver spigot mount, silver on the stem end, - $25
> Meerschaum tamper with "Puff 2011" carving - $30
> 
> As for the measurements, the approximate numbers would be as follows. Some
> minor changes may happen according to the actual block to be used. I can't
> give you a weight right now without having the finished pipe handy. But, it
> will sure be the lightest as I will be using the high grade meerschaum as I
> do the same for all my pipes on my store.
> 
> Standard size:
> 
> Bowl height: 2.0"-2.2" (5.0-5.5cm)
> Chamber diameter: 0.8"-0.88" (20-22mm)
> Chamber depth: 1.76"-0.92" (44-48mm)
> Overall length : 6.4" (16cm)
> 
> XL size:
> 
> Bowl height: 2.6"-2.8" (6.5-7.0cm)
> Chamber diameter: 0.92"-1.0" (23-25mm)
> Chamber depth: 2.08"-2.24" (52-56mm)
> Overall length : 6.4" (16cm)
> 
> I hope all these are to your satisfaction.
> 
> Best regards,
> Sinan Altinok


----------



## mbearer

Well, I will kick it off  

The $125 Option - 

Paneled Dublin Standard size
Lattice
No Filter

Add --

2nd extra stem Churchwarden $30

Total $155 

I have been wanting to try a Churchwarden for quite awhile now so I like that we have that as an option.


----------



## drastic_quench

This the example of the partial rusticated / partial smooth Altinok sent to me.










Not a bad look!


----------



## mbearer

drastic_quench said:


> This the example of the partial rusticated / partial smooth Altinok sent to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad look!


Oh that is pretty.... Hrm.. Decisions decisions now 

Thanks for putting this together too bro. It is appreciated. 
Mike


----------



## Jessefive

Decisions decisions!! I'm going to think on it for a little bit, but I love the options. That partially rusticated is awesome! 

I wonder if they could do a partial carving, i.e. flowers/leafs on the stem only, with a smooth bowl. I thought I saw a picture of one somewhere on their site, but I can't find it now...


----------



## CWL

drastic_quench said:


> This the example of the partial rusticated / partial smooth Altinok sent to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad look!


I like this better than the lattice, especially since it won't be a real carved "lattice" but just holes drilled into the Meer.

Also, what about putting the rustication on the side panels where we'll be holding the pipe? Don't know if it'll look as nice, but it'll help to keep fingerprints from forming.

Lastly, I'd prefer as large as possible of a pipe. Meer sizing always seems to be one size smaller than Western sizing. I'd hate to get my "standard" pipe only to find it is actually a Medium.


----------



## d_day

Standard
Lattice
No Filter
No additinal options.


----------



## Garin

Hm, yes the half-and-half looks cool.

I'm looking for a picture of leaves and flowers but I can't seem to find an example on the site. Anyone?


----------



## Scardinoz

d_day said:


> Standard
> Lattice
> No Filter
> No additinal options.


This.


----------



## Hermit

I was all set to say lattice, til I saw that picture.
Now I'll have to ruminate on it a bit.


----------



## Turtle

I'm seriously interested in this. Be a perfect Christmas/Birthday gift (wife is always looking for ideas!). I've not smoked a pipe in so long - its what got me started in this in the first place - and having nice one would be great.


----------



## DeeSkank

Garin said:


> Hm, yes the half-and-half looks cool.
> 
> I'm looking for a picture of leaves and flowers but I can't seem to find an example on the site. Anyone?


I'm curious about this one too.
Is it the same as the "New Horizon" pipes?
Altinok Pipe - New Horizons 132


----------



## Turtle

And for some reason I can't edit my post... odd.

Do we have any pictures of last year's pipe? Just out of curiosity...


----------



## Scardinoz

That's certainly going to involve a higher level of detail.


----------



## indigosmoke

Turtle said:


> And for some reason I can't edit my post... odd.
> 
> Do we have any pictures of last year's pipe? Just out of curiosity...


Here you go:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ff-group-pipe-theyre-heeeere.html#post2863194


----------



## MarkC

Garin said:


> Hm, yes the half-and-half looks cool.
> 
> I'm looking for a picture of leaves and flowers but I can't seem to find an example on the site. Anyone?


This is the one I have, all leaves and flowers: Altinok Pipe - New Horizons 134

And I'll take the standard size and stem with lattice for $125, please. Hold the tomato...


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

Garin said:


> Hm, yes the half-and-half looks cool.
> 
> I'm looking for a picture of leaves and flowers but I can't seem to find an example on the site. Anyone?


I think this is what the "leaves and flowers" look like.


----------



## Scardinoz

KetherInMalkuth said:


> I think this is what the "leaves and flowers" look like.


That looks stunning! I need to reconsider my preferences!


----------



## Granger

Well here is what my order will look like


Standards:
2011 Club Pipe, Paneled Dublin - $125 which covers the followings;
Filter-Included Free (I am getting worse on these filters)
Half Smooth/Half Rustic $10
2nd (extra) stem, churchwarden size black acrylic, fitted in the larger pipe 
case, - $30

I might get nutty and add the Silver or the Spigot.

I'm just waiting for this baby now!


----------



## owaindav

Darn you choices!!!!! I'll get back to you. They're all incredible!


----------



## mbearer

mbearer said:


> Well, I will kick it off
> 
> The $125 Option -
> 
> Paneled Dublin Standard size
> No Filter
> 
> Add --
> 
> 2nd extra stem Churchwarden $30
> Half and Half Rustic/Smooth $10
> 
> Total $165
> 
> I have been wanting to try a Churchwarden for quite awhile now so I like that we have that as an option.


Well wouldn't let me edit the post... So here are my edits  After looking at that half rustic half smooth some more that is the way I want to go... Still get the churchwarden stem as well.. Life is good  So is is Feb yet? 
Mike


----------



## drastic_quench

I'm still way up in the air on my options. The leaves carving does look super sweet, whereas I was all about lattice before. Then there's the fact that I can have a spigot mount too! AAAH! I'm also debating up-sizing it.

Anyways, mods: make this a sticky, please. We'll need it up top until February.


----------



## CWL

Here's a question, can people just order the tamper by itself?

Perhaps some BOTLs here can't afford to throw out $125 right now, but may be able to afford a $30 Meer tamper.


----------



## indigosmoke

CWL said:


> Here's a question, can people just order the tamper by itself?
> 
> Perhaps some BOTLs here can't afford to throw out $125 right now, but may be able to afford a $30 Meer tamper.


Good ?. I'd probably be down for a tamper myself if that was possible.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

I'm sure if you can't order the tamper by itself, there are willing BOTL who'll tack it onto thier order if you send them the cash, myself included.


----------



## mbearer

KetherInMalkuth said:


> I'm sure if you can't order the tamper by itself, there are willing BOTL who'll tack it onto thier order if you send them the cash, myself included.


What I was going to say  
Mike


----------



## Habanolover

drastic_quench said:


> Anyways, mods: make this a sticky, please. We'll need it up top until February.


Got it DQ.

So many choices. It will take me a bit to decide what will be the "right" one for me.


----------



## Sinan Altinok

CWL said:


> Perhaps some BOTLs here can't afford to throw out $125 right now, but may be able to afford a $30 Meer tamper.


If the BOTLs ever think about having a meer Puff Cigar-Holder 2011, why not?

Sinan


----------



## Sinan Altinok

I think I misunderstood. I thought BOTL points out only cigar smokers.

Sure, I can make the Tamper another product to order by itself, if requested.

Sinan


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

I consider those who appreciate fine tobacco in whatever form they choose to be Brothers of the Leaf, though really, being a BOTL is as much about one's attitude as it is about smoking cigars or pipes.


----------



## DeeSkank

KetherInMalkuth said:


> I consider those who appreciate fine tobacco in whatever form they choose to be Brothers of the Leaf, though really, being a BOTL is as much about one's attitude as it is about smoking cigars or pipes.


Well said. :thumb:


----------



## Granger

drastic_quench said:


> I'm still way up in the air on my options. The leaves carving does look super sweet, whereas I was all about lattice before. Then there's the fact that I can have a spigot mount too! AAAH! I'm also debating up-sizing it.


As a daily Meer smoker...I don't like lattice, you get tobacco bits in the holes.

Just something to think about with lattice.

Now...I have a Mershut (I think I spelled that wrong) pipe that has a lot of intricate flower carving, that works better than lattice.

You know the best thing about a Meer? Sugar Barrel is awesome in them no matter the finish


----------



## MarkC

Uh...ignore my previous post in this thread; this is going to require more thought. That tamper sounds like an interesting addition, for example.


----------



## luckydog

DeeSkank said:


> I'm curious about this one too.
> Is it the same as the "New Horizon" pipes?
> Altinok Pipe - New Horizons 132


Now that's a sweet looking pipe you posted a link to. I like the squared edges.

Back to the Puff Pipe, I think I had said I was going to sit this one out because of the shape but the half smooth, half rustic, the tobacco leaves with flowers, and the silver band is starting to change my mind. I'm just not a fan of lattice at all, so I did not care for the photo of it.


----------



## DeeSkank

luckydog said:


> Now that's a sweet looking pipe you posted a link to. I like the squared edges.
> 
> Back to the Puff Pipe, I think I had said I was going to sit this one out because of the shape but the half smooth, half rustic, the tobacco leaves with flowers, and the silver band is starting to change my mind. I'm just not a fan of lattice at all, so I did not care for the photo of it.


I LOVE that pipe. I may have to place an order for quality inspection before our 2011 pipes come in.


----------



## lbiislander

Did I understand this correctly, we don't have to order until Feb 2011?


----------



## DeeSkank

lbiislander said:


> Did I understand this correctly, we don't have to order until Feb 2011?


Correct. I'm not sure how collecting the funds will work, but it might be a week or two early?

I'm not quite sure though, I wasn't around for last years pipe.


----------



## drastic_quench

*ATTENTION!*

Sinan Altinok has prepared this webpage for us to look through our options. You cannot currently place an order on the page, since we're waiting for late February, but eventually ordering will be enabled.

We need to discuss how we would like to handle ordering and shipping. We can just pay for our pipes individually and have them shipped individually to us -- which does have the great appeal of simplicity.

Altinok Pipe - Puff Pipe 2011


----------



## indigosmoke

DQ,

I noticed on Atinok's pipe page that the pipe shown with the leave's doesn't have panel sides but rather seems more round in design. Is this just because he was showing us the design but the actual pipe would have the square panelled sides? The reason I ask is I like the non-panel shape much better and I think if the pipe actually looked like the one in the pic I'd like to order one.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

As far as I understand this, all pipes will start off as the same paneled dublin in a shape very similar to the one in the picture we chose. I'm rather sure that pic is just for example of that particular finish. It is the New Horizons 134, it's $120 with poly stem and $140 with black acrylic stem.


----------



## d_day

drastic_quench said:


> *ATTENTION!*
> 
> Sinan Altinok has prepared this webpage for us to look through our options. You cannot currently place an order on the page, since we're waiting for late February, but eventually ordering will be enabled.
> 
> We need to discuss how we would like to handle ordering and shipping. We can just pay for our pipes individually and have them shipped individually to us -- which does have the great appeal of simplicity.
> 
> Altinok Pipe - Puff Pipe 2011


 That is awesome, and sure does sound easy!


----------



## indigosmoke

KetherInMalkuth said:


> As far as I understand this, all pipes will start off as the same paneled dublin in a shape very similar to the one in the picture we chose. I'm rather sure that pic is just for example of that particular finishes. It is the New Horizons 134, it's $120 with poly stem and $140 with black acrylic stem.


Thanks for the info. I might just have to buy that one directly then. It's a very nice looking pipe.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

I had noticed that in Sinan's first post, back on the Open Talks thread, he had stated that the finish was also an option (white, creamy, or pre-coloured), though it was not listed here. I kind of like the creamy look, as opposed to the stark white of a typical new meer, so I'd like to know if that's still an option and if it's an extra cost and how much.


----------



## Sinan Altinok

KetherInMalkuth said:


> I kind of like the creamy look, as opposed to the stark white of a typical new meer, so I'd like to know if that's still an option and if it's an extra cost and how much.


I added the creamy beeswax to the standard features. No options about this.

Sinan


----------



## drastic_quench

indigosmoke said:


> DQ,
> 
> I noticed on Atinok's pipe page that the pipe shown with the leave's doesn't have panel sides but rather seems more round in design. Is this just because he was showing us the design but the actual pipe would have the square panelled sides? The reason I ask is I like the non-panel shape much better and I think if the pipe actually looked like the one in the pic I'd like to order one.


Our shape is paneled, so the leaves pipe is just for an example of finish.

Also, everyone can now get part smooth/part leaves!


----------



## Hermit

drastic_quench said:


> Also, everyone can now get part smooth/part leaves!


I hope they make one so we can see how it looks.


----------



## indigosmoke

drastic_quench said:


> Our shape is paneled, so the leaves pipe is just for an example of finish.
> 
> Also, everyone can now get part smooth/part leaves!


Thanks for replying DQ. That's what I figured. I'll be ordering the New Horizons 134 shown on Monday. That's one fine looking pipe. I've been very impressed with the way Altinok has responded to the Puff pipe project and want to support him in some way since I won't be buying the club pipe.


----------



## Jessefive

drastic_quench said:


> Also, everyone can now get part smooth/part leaves!


I'm also really excited about this finish. I'll most likely go for this, with a silver band. Love it!


----------



## Siv

Me want!

All rusticated (not half/half), no filter
+ 2nd churchwarden stem
+ tamper
+ silver spigot


----------



## MarkC

So where is does the "Puff 2011 relief carving" go? I'm having trouble visualizing this.

And Siv, I wish you hadn't mentioned the silver spigot/churchwarden stem idea...that sounds awesome!


----------



## Stench

Would it be possible to go ahead and start ordering on the website soon - Nov-Dec with a set deadline (Feb?) so we can pay and get in a queue - with the pipes sent out to us as they are made?

Creamy
Smooth/Leaves
Tamp

no other options, Thanks!!  Very excited about this. My Puff 2010 pipe is still my favorite.....so far! This will be my first "real" Meer. I have a crappy one...bleh.


----------



## lbiislander

I'd like to order and start paying too! Is it possible to pay in instalments starting now?


----------



## CWL

lbiislander said:


> I'd like to order and start paying too! Is it possible to pay in instalments starting now?


That sounds difficult to manage as nobody wants to be the "bag man". Since we won't get them until after Feb. 2011, Why not start putting aside a $20 every week into a drawer or jar? That should be more than enough.


----------



## lbiislander

CWL said:


> That sounds difficult to manage as nobody wants to be the "bag man". Since we won't get them until after Feb. 2011, Why not start putting aside a $20 every week into a drawer or jar? That should be more than enough.


As long as my wife doesn't see the jar and make it a shoe fund:frusty:


----------



## Turtle

Put me down for:

Standard - 125
Churchwarden - 30
Smooth-Flowers-Tobacco Leaves - 15

Total 170


----------



## drastic_quench

The way I understand it, the Altinok page I linked to will eventually open up for orders. So we can plug in all our individual orders at that time, rather than one person record everyone's order and take it to Altinok. Thank god.

Feel free to post the options you're considering here, but know that come February you'll need to place that order.


----------



## Sinan Altinok

DQ,

Some members were saying that they would like to start placing orders now to 
get in the queue. Also, some were asking if they could pay in installments. 
If you guys decide to start ordering soon, I can accept some orders who pay 
in installments, too, for those who like to do so. Installments can be two and three as optional. My ordering page is ready to go. What do you think?


----------



## drastic_quench

Guys, I think we should open this up for orders. Personally, I haven't made up my mind, and I still need to save up for mine. I do think, however, those who are ready to set up installments or orders should be able to go on ahead.


----------



## Jessefive

It would be nice to pay in installments, if that is an easy option


----------



## Sinan Altinok

Here we go! Page is open for orders.

In case you need help or assistance please contact me asap.

Sinan

ps. I can't post a link here as my total posts less than 30!


----------



## Siv

The link page is here: Altinok Pipe - Puff Pipe 2011

Sinan, are you able to offer the pipe all rusticated, not half/half?

And if we pay in full now, what's the likely delivery time? Or are we waiting to get all the orders in first?


----------



## Jessefive

Oops, someone beat me to it. This is super, and I can't wait!!

Here is the link: Altinok Pipe - Puff Pipe 2011


----------



## Adam

Standard = $125
W/ Filter
Partial Rusti/Smooth +$10
2nd Churchwarden + $30
Silver Band +$15 (Both Stems or just the first?)
$180

And if we number, anyway that this could be #9/###? Stupid question I know, but whatever, lol.


----------



## Z.Kramer

I feel so ignorant. What, exactly, is a silver spigot mount?


----------



## Adam

I believe the spigot is the end of the shaft that the stem fits into.


----------



## d_day

Siv said:


> Sinan, are you able to offer the pipe all rusticated, not half/half?


Looking at the ordering page it looks like it's an option.


----------



## Sinan Altinok

Siv said:


> Sinan, are you able to offer the pipe all rusticated, not half/half? And if we pay in full now, what's the likely delivery time? Or are we waiting to get all the orders in first?


Siv, you can order all rusticated. There is an option for this.

I will start making the pipes paid in full and ship as they finish. Depending on the options chosen, delivery time may vary on each order. On average, say a month to ship out.


----------



## Sinan Altinok

I am expecting to collect most of the orders soon to be able make different options at once such as spigot mounts, extra stems, color stems, churchwardens, etc.


----------



## d_day

My order is in. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Hermit

I'm having a little trouble picturing
what it would look like in Floral.
Sure wish I could see one.

I'm leaning toward Smooth/Rusticated,
but Floral could be very interesting.


----------



## Siv

Z.Kramer said:


> I feel so ignorant. What, exactly, is a silver spigot mount?


This (from altinokpipe.com):


----------



## Siv

Order placed: Puff2011, standard size, +churchwarden, no filter, rusticated, +silver spigot, +tamper.

Now the foot tapping begins!


----------



## drastic_quench

Hermit said:


> I'm having a little trouble picturing
> what it would look like in Floral.
> Sure wish I could see one.
> 
> I'm leaning toward Smooth/Rusticated,
> but Floral could be very interesting.


Me too. How does that carving style work with panels? Does it wrap around while still maintaining the edge or crease of the panel?


----------



## Granger

Sinan Altinok said:


> Siv, you can order all rusticated. There is an option for this.
> 
> I will start making the pipes paid in full and ship as they finish. Depending on the options chosen, delivery time may vary on each order. On average, say a month to ship out.


So...if I order now I can get it early? Say...before Christmas?


----------



## Hermit

Granger said:


> So...if I order now I can get it early? Say...before Christmas?


It's the POY *2011*.


----------



## lbiislander

Sinan, where can I look to see the options for colored stems?


----------



## Sinan Altinok

lbiislander said:


> Sinan, where can I look to see the options for colored stems?


Option name for the color stems is 'Main Stem' on the ordering page.


----------



## Adam

So I'm assuming that the "order" we listed in this thread is unofficial and the only part that matters is what we order from the webpage correct? So if somebody wanted more or less than they posted here they can make their official order from your site?


----------



## Sinan Altinok

Adam said:


> So I'm assuming that the "order" we listed in this thread is unofficial and the only part that matters is what we order from the webpage correct? So if somebody wanted more or less than they posted here they can make their official order from your site?


Correct.


----------



## lbiislander

Sorry for asking this again, but what I wanted was to see what the colored stems look like on your website before I decide if I want that option or black.


----------



## Sinan Altinok

lbiislander said:


> Sorry for asking this again, but what I wanted was to see what the colored stems look like on your website before I decide if I want that option or black.


Ok, I see. Added a picture to the main page of Puff 2011 on my site in the *Optionals* section. Hope this helps.


----------



## CWL

Hi Altinok,

I noticed that your 2011 pipe web order site is live now. Does this mean you are ready to take orders - and will ship earlier than February 2011?

IF you are willing to take a first order to build a prototype to show, I'll gladly volunteer!


----------



## Sinan Altinok

Three orders already taken. You can place your order if you like too. However, I decided to wait most of the orders to be placed first before dispatching pipes. I need to do this to see the whole picture. My assumption is that it would be clearer until Jan 2011.


----------



## drastic_quench

What do you guys think the mother of pearl stem would look like with a meer? The white on white aspect sounds intriguing, but then again, the meer will color and the stem won't. Cool option to have though. I've always liked just plain black, but this is tempting.


----------



## MarkC

I never thought about it. Before I read your post, I assumed the colored stem was just amber; I hadn't checked on the 'order now' link. Hmm. More possiblities...

I think the pearl would look okay at first, but the contrast would be awesome after some coloring!


----------



## drastic_quench

I'm going to ask for this pipe for Christmas, and see if I can actually get my wife to physically order it herself. 

If I pull that off, I expect all due deference and applause.


----------



## CWL

Personally, I don't like lighter colored stems because you can see the black staining inside the tube over time. No way to completely clean the tobacco/tar away.


----------



## lbiislander

CWL said:


> Personally, I don't like lighter colored stems because you can see the black staining inside the tube over time. No way to completely clean the tobacco/tar away.


Now you've given me something to think about! I was set on the amber stem, until now!:ask:


----------



## RJpuffs

drastic_quench said:


> I'm going to ask for this pipe for Christmas, and see if I can actually get my wife to physically order it herself.
> 
> If I pull that off, I expect all due deference and applause.


And that you will get!

or ... I have a pull out couch if wifey responds with a frying pan to the noggin.

I would love to get in on this, but extreme fear (of flying frying pans) and a queer need to "touch-n-feel" a pipe before buying it are keeping me away.


----------



## lbiislander

RJ - I have the same need to touch-n-feel which is why my first pipe was bought at a local B&M rather than an estate pipe through the cloud! I will make an exception for the Puff POY.


----------



## Sinan Altinok

Well, first three orders have been completed and shipped out today to the following members:

d_day
siv
mbearer

Waiting other orders to be placed.

Sinan


----------



## Hermit

Holy Cow!
It's 2011 already?


----------



## d_day

Sinan Altinok said:


> Well, first three orders have been completed and shipped out today to the following members:
> 
> d_day
> siv
> mbearer
> 
> Waiting other orders to be placed.
> 
> Sinan


 Holy moly! I wasn't expecting anything until at least next month. Thank you so much!


----------



## drastic_quench

d_day, siv, mbearer -- what finishes did you guys order?

Also, post pictures as soon you get your pipes in; we can't wait to see them.


----------



## d_day

I got the lattice.


----------



## mbearer

drastic_quench said:


> d_day, siv, mbearer -- what finishes did you guys order?
> 
> Also, post pictures as soon you get your pipes in; we can't wait to see them.


I saw the shipping notification before seeing it on the board  Can't wait to check it out, I thought they weren't going to be started even for a month or so 

I did the half smooth/half rustic. Can't wait to see it...
Mike


----------



## lbiislander

Got jealous and ordered mine today. I mean real jealous! Good thing you guys are so far away.


----------



## DeeSkank

Sinan Altinok said:


> Well, first three orders have been completed and shipped out today to the following members:
> 
> d_day
> siv
> mbearer
> 
> Waiting other orders to be placed.
> 
> Sinan


Awesome!

I still can't decide what finish I want, so hopefully these will help make my decision.

If you guys don't post pictures when they arrive...it'll be on. :spank:


----------



## Siv

drastic_quench said:


> d_day, siv, mbearer -- what finishes did you guys order?


standard size, +churchwarden, no filter, rusticated, +silver spigot, +tamper.


----------



## Habanolover

Habanolover said:


> Got it DQ.
> 
> So many choices. It will take me a bit to decide what will be the "right" one for me.


Looks like I am going to have to sit this one out due to Dr bills starting to pile in.


----------



## owaindav

Whew! Just ordered mine! This is the most I've ever spent on a pipe. Kinda went 'whole hog' on it as a Christmas present to me!

Now I get to play the waiting game......


----------



## d_day

It's been a week since the last tracking update. Is it normal for to go so long between updates?


----------



## Granger

d_day said:


> It's been a week since the last tracking update. Is it normal for to go so long between updates?


I just got a pipe from Sinan and here is a list of tracking dates...


Delivered, November 20, 2010, 3:31 pm, 
Notice Left, November 20, 2010, 12:23 pm, LArrival at Unit, November 20, 2010, 5:38 am, 
Foreign International Dispatch, November 12, 2010, 12:00 pm, ISTANBUL ULUSLARARASI POSTA ISLEM, TURKEYOrigin Post is Preparing ShipmentForeign Acceptance, November 10, 2010, 2:44 pm, TURKEY
After Nov 12 the next update was the day it arrived. So 10 days, when you factor in weekends and such, is totally normal for Sivan's pipes from Turkey. Thanksgiving might slow you up since it is coming US Mail, but you MIGHT be lucky enough to be puffing on Turkey Day!


----------



## d_day

Okay, so it was ten days between leaving Turkey and arriving. If that holds true for me, it should be here tomorrow. Thanks Granger, for putting my mind at ease!


----------



## MarkC

I still haven't ordered mine; I'm having a heck of a time deciding which options to go for!


----------



## Siv

Mine is still on the way also. Given the increased security these days, it would not surprise me that it sits in customs at the US end for weeks...

- Foreign International Dispatch, November 15, 2010, 3:50 pm, ISTANBUL ULUSLARARASI POSTA ISLEM, TURKEY
- Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
- Foreign Acceptance, November 13, 2010, 2:58 pm, TURKEY


----------



## d_day

Mine has not been updated as yet, but the postman left me a note today, saying I can pick it up at the post office on Monday.


----------



## d_day

I just got back from the post office, and boy let me tell you, what an experience! There was only one clerk working where normally there are three. There were about ten people in front of me in line. The woman immediately in front of me was tall, and quite attractive. I kept trying to figure out if she was married or not, but was having no luck. Her cell phone rang. When she reached for it, I saw a wedding ring. Gah! No good. She answers, "hello darlin'." She paused for a bit and then said, "waiting for your package." Double entendre anyone? Anyhow, the line was moving painstakingly slow. After what seemed an eternity, I made it to the front of the line. The tall attractive woman finished conducting her business, and I started to walk up to the counter. The man behind the counter says, "I'm not ready yet." and sends me back to the line. I mutter "asshat" under my breath as a skulk back to the front of the line. After a couple of minutes he says he's ready. Finally, I reach the counter. I hand him my little paper that says I missed some certified mail. He checks my ID, and then asks my address on his way to the back room. I can't help but think the clerk must be a little slow since the address in printed on the notice he has in his hand. After about a minute he comes back out, shaking my little yellow box! I wanted to shout, "hey jerkwad! That does not belong to you! Don't shake the f*&%ing box!" I restrained myself and politely said, "please don't shake that." He gave me a dirty look. He scanned the barcode on the box. A large box popped up on the electronic device in front of me. He says, "sign and print your name." I grabbed for the stylus and proceeded to follow his instructions. I sign, print, click "OK." I put down the stylus, ready to receive my package. He says, "now write your address." Ugh. Picking up the stylus again, I write the needed info. I just want my little yellow box, why are you making me jump through all these hoops? Finally he says, "here you go" as he hands me the box. I head home. I cut the box open. I pull out a plastic baggie that's got a pipe case in it. I dig to the bottom of the box for the invoice. In a baggie with the invoice is a business card from Altinok, and a certificate. It reads, "This Certificate of Authenticity guarantees that the Puff 2011 Club Pipe has been painstakingly handcarved by Altinok Pipe's carver Izzet Kirkaya using a high-grade block meerschaum in honor of (my name) aka 'd_day' of (my city), United States" I did not expect to see my name printed on the certificate, nor did I expect to see Sinan Altinok's actual signature at the bottom. This is a great touch. So, not that I've gone through the story, here come the pictures...























































It's a stunning piece. I'm so glad to have been able to get this. Thank you Sinan, very much , for making our pipes, and for getting them out so quickly.


----------



## indigosmoke

Beautiful!


----------



## mbearer

She is a beauty  

No updates on mine yet... Tracking online still is from the 15th and I haven't seen any slips about having a package to pick up.. Hopefully soon  
Mike


----------



## owaindav

Stunning! I'm so excited


----------



## d_day

I'm so excited. I really can't wait to smoke it. Alas, I haven't the time today. It will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Cadillac

Beautiful pipe. Congrats!!


----------



## lbiislander

Beautiful. Can't wait for mine!


----------



## commonsenseman

Wow, that's super cool!

Keep us posted on how it smokes!


----------



## Jessefive

Yea, that is really nice! I can't wait to order mine! 

I actually dreamt about it last night, after seeing these pics right before I went to bed. In my dream I dropped it and it cracked. I woke up all in a panic. Ha ha!


----------



## d_day

I just fired up a bowl of some really wet cavendish at the local shop. It is smoking nice and cool and has a great draw. I think I might have a new favorite.


----------



## MarkC

No way can I wait until February...


----------



## indigosmoke

At the rate this is going it looks like this will be wrapped up by New Years and we can have a Puff 2011 1/2 pipe...lol!


----------



## d_day

Anyone else's arrive yet?


----------



## mbearer

I GOT MY PUFF PIPE 2011 registered mail note...... And of course the wife got home 5 minutes before the PO closed DOH!!!!!

She is going to pick it up tomorrow on her way to work though so pictures to come tomorrow... So close....
Mike


----------



## Siv

Time to make you jealous!


----------



## owaindav

That's beautiful Siv! I was wondering what the tamper would look like! The anticipation.......................................................................................................builds.


----------



## d_day

Oh wow. Maybe I can scrape enough together to get a rusticated one too. That thing is gorgeous!


----------



## mbearer

Very nice Siv  Now I kinda wish I sprung for the silver band.. that adds a nice touch to it  I will have mine tonight as long as all goes well... Can't wait to try the churchwarden stem been wanting a churchwarden for awhile now  

D_Day, how is yours smoking? Still up in the favorites or?


----------



## lbiislander

Got the email that my piped shipped today. Given the X-mas season, arrival could very well be in 2011. How fitting!


----------



## Jessefive

I love the silver band, I'm definitely going for that! And the whole presentation looks great, tamper and 2 stems in the hard case. Man, I can't wait to order mine!!


----------



## d_day

Y:frog:


mbearer said:


> Very nice Siv  Now I kinda wish I sprung for the silver band.. that adds a nice touch to it  I will have mine tonight as long as all goes well... Can't wait to try the churchwarden stem been wanting a churchwarden for awhile now
> 
> D_Day, how is yours smoking? Still up in the favorites or?


I've still just has the one bowl.


----------



## drastic_quench

Is that the spigot and the silver band or just the spigot?

Anyone place an order for the carved leaves?


----------



## Jessefive

I believe that is the spigot and the band. I'm planning on ordering just the band. And the leaves, or at least the combo smooth/leaves.


----------



## Siv

drastic_quench said:


> Is that the spigot and the silver band or just the spigot?


I ordered just the spigot. Here are the options:

# Sterling Silver band on the stem - $15
# Silver spigot mount, silver on the stem end - $25

The spigot gives you silver on both the pipe and stem and also means the fitting looks like that. If you look at d_day's pipe I would imagine the bit to look similar but with a silver band on it if you added that option.

At the end of the day, there are so many options, we all could have different pipes! We'll all have different pipes anyway as these are hand made and no two will be identical.


----------



## Sinan Altinok

Siv said:


> I ordered just the spigot. Here are the options:
> 
> # Sterling Silver band on the stem - $15
> # Silver spigot mount, silver on the stem end - $25


Please note: you don't have to order Silver band if you order Spigot as the spigot has both silver ferrules on pipe and stem unless you order an extra stem to be with silver band.

Sinan


----------



## lbiislander

drastic_quench said:


> Is that the spigot and the silver band or just the spigot?
> 
> Anyone place an order for the carved leaves?


I ordered half smooth, half leaves.


----------



## lbiislander

Jessefive said:


> I believe that is the spigot and the band. I'm planning on ordering just the band. And the leaves, or at least the combo smooth/leaves.


I ordered the silver band and half smooth, half leaves combo. The pipe has shipped but who knows how long it will take at this time of year. Will post pics when it arrives, but feel free to order whenever you're ready!


----------



## InsidiousTact

This pipe was actually part of the reason I finally decides to join the forum, and I thought I had settled what I'd wanted but after seeing them... That spigot really ties it all in. And, the tamper is a nice touch as well... Seems like I might be spending a few more dollars on this than I had originally intended, good thing there's those payment plan options!


----------



## mbearer

Sorry for the late post on this people... The schedule has been insane. And I still have a couple of trades I need to get packed up too and *sighs* Tis the season eh?  

So here are the pictures of my Puff Pipe 2011... It is half rustic half smooth with a churchwarden stem. I have been able to run 4 bowls through it so far all using the churchwarden steam and it smokes wonderful. It also looks like it is getting a little colour to it already too... I will keep an eye on that as we go too.. 
Mike


----------



## lbiislander

I know that members have until Feb 2011 to order their pipes, but it seems like there is less interest than last year. Is that due to economic factors, the pipe or should I just MMOB?


----------



## zitro_joe

Was I deployed when this order was made? Dang, I had expressed interest in the initial thread. Hope I didnt miss it.


----------



## Garin

lbiislander said:


> I know that members have until Feb 2011 to order their pipes, but it seems like there is less interest than last year. Is that due to economic factors, the pipe or should I just MMOB?


I ordered mine a couple of days ago, thought I didn't say anything at the time for no particular reason. I'll post pics when I get it though. Maybe there are a few other quiet orderers out there. 

I ordered the full leaves/flowers with the silver spigot, and I can't wait to get it :eyebrows:


----------



## DeeSkank

zitro_joe said:


> Was I deployed when this order was made? Dang, I had expressed interest in the initial thread. Hope I didnt miss it.


It should be available to under until Feb. :rockon:



lbiislander said:


> I know that members have until Feb 2011 to order their pipes, but it seems like there is less interest than last year. Is that due to economic factors, the pipe or should I just MMOB?


I'm waiting a bit due to economic reasons and I'm still undecided on the finish.


----------



## indigosmoke

lbiislander said:


> I know that members have until Feb 2011 to order their pipes, but it seems like there is less interest than last year. Is that due to economic factors, the pipe or should I just MMOB?


I'm just waiting until a shape I like is selected, which is why I sat out the 2010 and 2011 pipes. Based on the earlier threads when the shape was selected I think this may have been the case with others, but I'm sure the economy isn't helping either.

Someone suggested we choose a different method for selecting the pipe, where the shapes are narrowed down to two then everyone votes again to get the highest participation, but others feel the strategic voting process used the past two years is best and that's it's not really about getting the highest participation. That idea seemed to prevail.

Glad you all are loving your pipes though! Enjoy!


----------



## Hermit

Garin said:


> I ordered the full leaves/flowers with the silver spigot, and I can't wait to get it :eyebrows:


I'm glad somebody got the flowers.
Can't wait to see a picture.


----------



## WWhermit

Garin said:


> I ordered the full leaves/flowers with the silver spigot, and I can't wait to get it :eyebrows:


I ordered exactly the same just this morning! I'm excited. The only other meerschaum I have has only been smoked a couple times due to it's poor draw, and I can't wait to get a quality pipe to compare.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## d_day

zitro_joe said:


> Was I deployed when this order was made? Dang, I had expressed interest in the initial thread. Hope I didnt miss it.


 Nope, didn't miss it. Sinan Altinok was nice enough to set up a web page so you can order direct, instead of everyone sending one person the money, and then having to have the thing shipped twice. You can order one here.


----------



## zitro_joe

awesome


----------



## KINGLISH

Very cool Mike!!


----------



## drastic_quench

mbearer said:


>


What on earth do you keep in there?


----------



## drastic_quench

Can one of you guys take a top-down picture? I'd like to see what it looks like from above, thanks.


----------



## InsidiousTact

Just placed an order! Rusticated, churchwarden stem, spigot, tamper, now comes the waiting game!


----------



## mbearer

drastic_quench said:


> Can one of you guys take a top-down picture? I'd like to see what it looks like from above, thanks.


Hey DQ,

Sorry for the delay... Been way busy up here...

It's a bad picture but the best I could get out of the phone... The top is rounded down.. And there is a 45 degree beveled edge inside the bowl.

Loving how this one smokes still. It does get a little wet with the churchwarden stem but nothing a long pipe cleaner doesn't fix in a hurry. 
Mike


----------



## drastic_quench

Thanks.


----------



## CWL

I can't believe that I forgot to check this post! I just ordered a half smooth/floral w/ Silver spigot & extra churchwarden stem. Also ordered a second churchwarden pipe as well. Can't wait to get them!


----------



## MarkC

I cheaped out on mine; the only extra I got was an extra stem in amber. I'll probably just use it "for display purposes". Seemed like a traditional thing to do.


----------



## InsidiousTact

Yeah, I splurged but the three installment thing makes it hurt a lot less.


----------



## lbiislander

MarkC said:


> I cheaped out on mine; the only extra I got was an extra stem in amber. I'll probably just use it "for display purposes". Seemed like a traditional thing to do.


Spending over $100 on a pipe is NOT cheaping out. And smoke it dammit. If you wanted a display piece, you could have gotten a cheaper one!


----------



## Rock31

So would this make a good first pipe? They look great so far and the three installments is making this quite tempting.


----------



## CWL

Rock31 said:


> So would this make a good first pipe? They look great so far and the three installments is making this quite tempting.


You can't go wrong with a high-quality pipe as your first pipe! Meers are very forgiving to a new smoker compared to other pipes that need to be broken-in.

The only downside is the cost. If you are sitting on lots of moolah and don't mind sharing some with Altinok and his carvers, then go right ahead.


----------



## MarkC

lbiislander said:


> Spending over $100 on a pipe is NOT cheaping out. And smoke it dammit. If you wanted a display piece, you could have gotten a cheaper one!


No, you misundertake me...I'll smoke the *&%$ out of it with the standard black stem, then display it with the amber. There will be smoke; I swear it, sir!


----------



## lbiislander

MarkC said:


> No, you misundertake me...I'll smoke the *&%$ out of it with the standard black stem, then display it with the amber. There will be smoke; I swear it, sir!


Very well then. Carry on.


----------



## lbiislander

Guess what Santa dropped off today? (Hint: Santa tried to fool me by dressing up as a mailman).


----------



## owaindav

Can I get a Heck Yeah!?! Shipped today!!! Wonder if it's possible to get here for Christmas!


----------



## flint fireforge

very nice my friend....does it have a moister trap or does it use filters


----------



## Garin

lbiislander said:


> Guess what Santa dropped off today? (Hint: Santa tried to fool me by dressing up as a mailman).


Oh man, that looks great!

I can't wait to get mine. I just got the "it has been shipped" email today, and I'm pretty excited.


----------



## MarkC

Same here; I've narrowed down the "break in tin" to Penzance or Maltese Falcon...


----------



## CWL

lbiislander said:


> Guess what Santa dropped off today? (Hint: Santa tried to fool me by dressing up as a mailman).


Oooooo! So THAT's what mine will look like!


----------



## Sinan Altinok

Added some pictures for your convenience. The link is in my signature.

Sinan


----------



## RJpuffs

Man, thats beautiful work. If my wallet hasn't imploded after the New Year, I'm really drooling for one ... good idea to keep it open till Feb!


----------



## CWL

Sinan Altinok said:


> Added some pictures for your convenience. The link is in my signature.
> 
> Sinan


Hi Sinan,

I have a question regarding the silver fittings. I paid for a silver spigot, but I also want silver on the shank of the pipe. Do I need to pay for a "silver band" also? Please let me know as well as how I can make this change to my order.

Thanks!


----------



## Sinan Altinok

CWL said:


> Hi Sinan,
> 
> I have a question regarding the silver fittings. I paid for a silver spigot, but I also want silver on the shank of the pipe. Do I need to pay for a "silver band" also? Please let me know as well as how I can make this change to my order.
> 
> Thanks!


You don't need to pay for an extra silver band. You ordered a Silver Spigot which offers silver ferrules on both side.

Sinan


----------



## InsidiousTact

And mine was shipped today, way way earlier than I thought it would be! Hopefully the arrival timing will be perfect so I won't have any 'splaining to do.


----------



## vu2vu

I have been waiting for this. Just placed my order. 

Thanks!


----------



## Granger

Long Story Short...my order did not go through. I noticed when I checked my bank statement today. Now I am a little sad, I will have to start the "Waiting for my pipe clock" all over again!

I just ordered and here is what I did...

Pipe
9mm
2nd Churchwarden Stem
Tamper
Leaves
Spigot
Pre-Colored

The ONLY thing I did not order that I kind of wanted to, was the deluxe case. Just could not talk myself into that.

I CANNOT WAIT!!!!

When it arrives I will post photos!


----------



## owaindav

Oh the Joy! Got my pipe today! If you want to see all the pics, send me a pm to friend me on FB but here are a couple. It's absolutely stunning!


----------



## owaindav

Somebody tell me the pics are coming up for them....they don't seem to be showing up for me.

Oh thank God....there they are.


----------



## InsidiousTact

I don't see them...


----------



## DeeSkank

InsidiousTact said:


> I don't see them...


I don't either :mmph:


----------



## MarkC

I see them fine, which is apparently the only way I'm going to see the pipe today. Grrrrr! Blasted mailman always leaves a friggin' notice when he comes by. The problem is, he always comes by between one and two, and I never go to work until three. Jackass *never* knocks on the friggin' door. Jerk. Oh well...


----------



## owaindav

It's a wonderful thing to have a friend who is also your mail carrier. I posted pics of the pipe on FB and my mail carrier commented saying, "I delivered that today and was wondering what was in it."


Out of curiosity, those of you who have received your pipes, have you left trader feedback? I'm assuming we should since Sinan is a member.


----------



## Garin

owaindav said:


> Out of curiosity, those of you who have received your pipes, have you left trader feedback? I'm assuming we should since Sinan is a member.


Good idea! I did so, since mine arrived just this morning! It is truly excellent and I can't wait to try it out. I have also made a very short youtube video showing the pipe and its case.

Puff 2011 pipe

If you don't have one ordered yet, think about doing so! I am very happy with what I received. The bowl is fairly deep and narrow, which is interesting. It might almost work as a flake pipe, which has me thinking... I was fairly gung-ho about starting it off with orientals, but I guess we'll see!


----------



## Adam

I've got a quick question that may have been asked already, but if we decide to go with an alternate stem color, would it be $20 extra per stem if we ordered a 2nd stem to go along with it, or is it just $20 for both?


----------



## indigosmoke

Garin said:


> Good idea! I did so, since mine arrived just this morning! It is truly excellent and I can't wait to try it out. I have also made a very short youtube video showing the pipe and its case.
> Puff 2011 pipe


Nice video and nice pipe!


----------



## Garin

indigosmoke said:


> Nice video and nice pipe!


Thanks! Though with a temperature of -15C and winds up to 30 km/h, I don't think I'll be trying it any time soon :sad:


----------



## Sinan Altinok

Adam said:


> I've got a quick question that may have been asked already, but if we decide to go with an alternate stem color, would it be $20 extra per stem if we ordered a 2nd stem to go along with it, or is it just $20 for both?


Hi Adam,

If I understand your question correctly, here is my answer:

A colored stem which replaces the default black is $20.
A second colored stem to go along with is $30.

That means, if you order two colored stems, one on the pipe and one in the side, would cost $50 total.

ps. colored stems are not available here in Turkey. I import them from Germany as raw and make here as stems.

Regards,
Sinan


----------



## Adam

Sinan Altinok said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> If I understand your question correctly, here is my answer:
> 
> A colored stem which replaces the default black is $20.
> A second colored stem to go along with is $30.
> 
> That means, if you order two colored stems, one on the pipe and one in the side, would cost $50 total.
> 
> ps. colored stems are not available here in Turkey. I import them from Germany as raw and make here as stems.
> 
> Regards,
> Sinan


So a 2nd stem, no matter the color, would be another $30. Instead of paying $30 for the 2nd stem, and another $20 for the 2nd stem to be colored, correct?


----------



## Sinan Altinok

Garin said:


> Thanks! Though with a temperature of -15C and winds up to 30 km/h, I don't think I'll be trying it any time soon :sad:


Hello Garin,

Thanks for your efforts indeed. Very kind of you. I appreciate.

Happy puffing!
Sinan


----------



## Hermit

Garin said:


> If you don't have one ordered yet, think about doing so!


I've been waiting to see some pictures of the Floral design.
Now that I've seen your's, that's the one I'll be getting.
Nice video.


----------



## MarkC

Adam said:


> So a 2nd stem, no matter the color, would be another $30. Instead of paying $30 for the 2nd stem, and another $20 for the 2nd stem to be colored, correct?


Yeah. I ordered an extra in amber and it added $30 to my cost.


----------



## MarkC

I have my pipe in my hands, and it's a beaut! Heck, if I'd have known it was going to look like this, I would have voted for this shape in the first place.


----------



## cp478

So when is the deadline for ordering a puff 2011 pipe?
I can't afford one now, but if the deadline is a ways off.


----------



## InsidiousTact

I think it's February, and there's also a payment plan where you can pay in two or three installments.


----------



## Hermit

Since it is now 2011, I ordered my 2011 pipe; flowers and spigot.


----------



## thunderdan11

Just ordered mine. Went with an extra blue color stem...

PUFF2011
Standard Case 
Color Stem 
No Filter 
Flowers-Tobacco Leaves 
Black Acrylic 
In Full 
Sandard Size 
No Pre-Coloring 
No Tamper 
No Silver Band 
Silver Spigot


----------



## Brinson

I'm also wondering about the deadline.

Seeing as I voted for the shape and carver and they both ended up winning, I figure I should buy one.


----------



## cp478

Can I just order a puff tamper?
Or if somebody orders a pipe can they order an extra tamper for me?


----------



## CWL

cp478 said:


> Can I just order a puff tamper?
> Or if somebody orders a pipe can they order an extra tamper for me?


Yes, you can just order a tamper by itself. I had inquired about this and Sinan Altinok confirmed this is possible. I suggest that you ask someone about to order to buy the tamper for you to save shipping costs. (Sorry, but my order has already been shipped) Also make sure that your separate tamper is not set-into the pipe case.


----------



## Sinan Altinok

post #30.


----------



## Sinan Altinok

For those who want to order Tamper only:

Altinok Pipe - Puff Tamper 2011

Regards,
Sinan


----------



## drastic_quench

Guys, roughly how many weeks did it take to receive your pipes? I'm determining where to ship mine.


----------



## MarkC

It took mine about three weeks, but one week was because of incompetence at my local post office.


----------



## Garin

Mine took 21 days, over Christmas, to get to me here in Canada.


----------



## InsidiousTact

If ordered now it'd probably take two weeks to be shipped, mine was shipped December 23 so I can almost guarantee I lost a week due to the holidays, which sounds like what happened with others.


----------



## drastic_quench

I posted a little announcement of our pipe over in the main cigar forum:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...onsidering-pipe-check-out-puff-2011-pipe.html

So you can watch along too to see if there's any interest. Feel free to chime in and answer any questions that may arise.


----------



## szyzk

That. Pipe. Is. Gorgeous. Good job on the design!

I want I want I want I want!


----------



## bigslowrock

Those are some beautiful pipes.


----------



## Brinson

InsidiousTact said:


> If ordered now it'd probably take two weeks to be shipped, mine was shipped December 23 so I can almost guarantee I lost a week due to the holidays, which sounds like what happened with others.


Shippers were closed Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, and New Year's Eve.

Oh, the joys of working for a shipping broker...


----------



## drastic_quench

After much consideration, I ordered the standard size, smooth finish, with the mother of pearl acrylic stem. No other extras.

I was really leaning towards the smooth-tobacco leaves combo, but the plain smooth just oozes restrained sophistication whereas the ornate carvings were striking but too ostentatious for my tastes. I'm looking forward to seeing how the pearl-colored stem pairs with the meerschaum - especially as the latter colors.

Did you guys see Matt Damon's character in _True Grit _smoking a meerschaum?


----------



## Firedawg

I plan on ordering mine in Feb. When is the last day it will be available?


----------



## Sarge

Firedawg said:


> I plan on ordering mine in Feb. * When is the last day it will be available?*


I'm kind of wondering the same.... I'm really tempted to buy one since this will be my inaugural season in pipes. Assuming once I get rolling I enjoy it as much as cigars I'd very much like to buy one. I just know I really don't have money atm for a pipe. not exactly sure when I might be able to free up $2oo+ either. I'm so, so, so confused w/ all those options as well.  the tamper would be a must though since I have none plus it's part of the set/experience I would think to have a matching tamper. All I know is it would be a great pc to buy that commemorates my first season w/ pipes & this great community/site @ Puff. Plus Meerschaum sounds like a great kind of pipe to have. I've been so locked into looking @ Estate and Briars as my first purchase. Hopefully someone can walk this noob through the process so if I can order in time I get exactly what I want and love... :thumb: since it's an '11 pipe I'm kinda hoping orders will be open for @ a few more months.


----------



## Cpuless

This might have been asked already so I apologize if it has, but if I ordered the silver spigot and a second churchwarden stem, would that second stem come with a silver ferrule or would I need to order a silver ferrule for it as well?


----------



## Sinan Altinok

Cpuless said:


> This might have been asked already so I apologize if it has, but if I ordered the silver spigot and a second churchwarden stem, would that second stem come with a silver ferrule or would I need to order a silver ferrule for it as well?


Mike, Silver Spigot has two silver ferrules, one on the main stem and one on the shank. If you want the second stem with a silver ferrule, you need to order One Silver Band option too. Without that option ordered, second stem will have no silver ferrule.

Sinan


----------



## MarkC

drastic_quench said:


> Did you guys see Matt Damon's character in _True Grit _smoking a meerschaum?


I couldn't miss it! It wasn't _Inglorious Basterds_ big, but it wasn't what I'd choose as a traveling pipe!


----------



## Cpuless

Sinan, Thanks for the info. Now I know exactly what I want to order. If only I didn't have to wait til the end of the month to do it sadly. Damn you Rent!


----------



## drastic_quench

Mine's en route. I am anxious to see what the mother of pearl acrylic stem looks like.


----------



## CWL

drastic_quench said:


> Mine's en route. I am anxious to see what the mother of pearl acrylic stem looks like.


We all are! Please post it when you get it!

BTW, thanks again for getting this organized.


----------



## MarkC

By the way, my compliments to those who voted for this shape. I didn't vote for it, but I've definitely warmed to it.


----------



## drastic_quench

CWL said:


> We all are! Please post it when you get it!
> 
> BTW, thanks again for getting this organized.


You're welcome. I might do it again next year, but I likely won't be buying that pipe. I've got plenty. I can't see buying more pipes until I burn out some of my briars. *puff puff puff* I need to spend my pipe dollars on tins.



MarkC said:


> By the way, my compliments to those who voted for this shape. I didn't vote for it, but I've definitely warmed to it.


I agree, and I actually had to warm to it too. The bulldog was a very close second, but we chose the right shape for meerschaum. The paneled aspect clearly lent itself to the various half and half carving options. I can't see that working as well, or as uniquely, on a bulldog where you might get an above and below the bead carving -- which has been done a ton already.


----------



## Sinan Altinok

Hi Taylor (InsidiousTact), I am still waiting to get paid the remaining instalments. How many PMs did I send you about this? Any progress? 

Please let me know asap.

Sinan


----------



## InsidiousTact

Sinan Altinok said:


> Hi Taylor (InsidiousTact), I am still waiting to get paid the remaining instalments. How many PMs did I send you about this? Any progress?
> 
> Please let me know asap.
> 
> Sinan


I have sent you plenty of PMs as well, and we are communicating through mods as well. Have you not heard from the mods yet?

I think that you can stop trying to defame me now, as the mods are trying to help this be resolved in a civil manner and communications are ongoing.


----------



## Sinan Altinok

InsidiousTact said:


> I have sent you plenty of PMs as well, and we are communicating through mods as well. Have you not heard from the mods yet?
> 
> I think that you can stop trying to defame me now, as the mods are trying to help this be resolved in a civil manner and communications are ongoing.


Mods?? I'm not communicating with Mods about this because this is none of their business. It's your obligation to pay for what you bought.

"...communications are ongoing" !!! You should have been a politician. You are really good throwing BS. What communications? I'm still waiting you to pay for my pipe as you have promised. You got the pipe and stopped paying. Now, you are smoking my pipe, not yours.


----------



## InsidiousTact

Sinan Altinok said:


> Mods?? I'm not communicating with Mods about this because this is none of their business. It's your obligation to pay for what you bought.
> 
> "...communications are ongoing" !!! You should have been a politician. You are really good throwing BS. What communications? I'm still waiting you to pay for my pipe as you have promised. You got the pipe and stopped paying. Now, you are smoking my pipe, not yours.


If it's not the mods business, it's nobodies business but mine and yours, so keep it to PMs.

Actually, I still haven't received the pipe, so that point is moot as well.


----------



## drastic_quench

*pulls up chair*


----------



## Adam

Well this can't be good for any future deals we may have for next year and after...


----------



## MarkC

drastic_quench said:


> *pulls up chair*


Popcorn's ready...


----------



## Habanolover

Sinan Altinok said:


> Mods?? *I'm not communicating with Mods about this because this is none of their business*. It's your obligation to pay for what you bought.
> 
> "...communications are ongoing" !!! You should have been a politician. You are really good throwing BS. What communications? I'm still waiting you to pay for my pipe as you have promised. You got the pipe and stopped paying. Now, you are smoking my pipe, not yours.


*Actually it became the mods business when it was brought out into the open forum*. I have contacted the buyer And I have sent you a PM so that I can try to help you guys get this settled without it having to be out in the open. I would appreciate it if this was kept to PM from here out.


----------



## Mr. Moustache

As a new member I was thinking this forum was going to be pretty low drama but I suppose first impressions can be deceiving.


----------



## DeeSkank

Mr. Moustache said:


> As a new member I was thinking this forum was going to be pretty low drama but I suppose first impressions can be deceiving.


It usually is, don't let this hiccup put you off.

Puff is a great place to be, lots and lots of good people are here :tu It's the only forum I've wanted to stick with.


----------



## Mr. Moustache

DeeSkank said:


> It usually is, don't let this hiccup put you off.
> 
> Puff is a great place to be, lots and lots of good people are here :tu It's the only forum I've wanted to stick with.


Haha I don't sweat the small stuff.... There is inherently drama on any forum of a decent size and I have been impressed with the content so far.


----------



## drastic_quench

I figure I should have mine in another day or two.


----------



## DeeSkank

drastic_quench said:


> I figure I should have mine in another day or two.


Woot! I'm excited to see that M.O.P stem.


----------



## Hermit

Got mine this morning; smokin' it now.


----------



## commonsenseman

Hermit said:


> Got mine this morning; smokin' it now.


Breakin' it in with some 1792 eh?

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Adam

Another quick question. What's the filter option like in these? Is it like the Savinelli balsa system or something else?


----------



## CWL

Adam said:


> Another quick question. What's the filter option like in these? Is it like the Savinelli balsa system or something else?


I don't think you can put a filter into Meerschaum, but if they did, I wouldn't use 'em.

BTW, my pipe arrived last night. Great smoker, I could run a pipe cleaner right through the Churchwarden stem without needing to mess with it.

Thanks Sinan!


----------



## drastic_quench

****ing post office forwarded it to my other address - 900 miles away - even though they were instructed to stop forwarding my mail weeks ago.


----------



## Cpuless

drastic_quench said:


> ****ing post office forwarded it to my other address - 900 miles away - even though they were instructed to stop forwarding my mail weeks ago.


Wow, that sucks big time! Did they give you any eta to get your pipe back home?


----------



## drastic_quench

I got two different stories. The local office said it would be possible to reverse it in transit, and gave me an 800 number to call were they assured me that was _not _possible. Best case, it doesn't get delivered to the wrong address, and it will ultimately be delivered to me, but it won't bounce back until it's 900 miles away.

It's already traveled 5,000 miles, what's another 1800!? I think I might have set the Puff 2011 shipping record for distance. - unless someone in Alaska got one, and it was shipped east out of Turkey instead of west.


----------



## MarkC

CWL said:


> I don't think you can put a filter into Meerschaum, but if they did, I wouldn't use 'em.


Well, it's certainly an option listed on the order page; better let Sinan know it can't be done!


----------



## CWL

MarkC said:


> Well, it's certainly an option listed on the order page; better let Sinan know it can't be done!


Ahh, but I did add a CYA with my cunning "but if they did, I wouldn't use 'em." statement! ipe:


----------



## MarkC

Which I agree with totally!


----------



## Granger

Adam said:


> Another quick question. What's the filter option like in these? Is it like the Savinelli balsa system or something else?


It is a 9mm Charcoal Filter. I got into them last summer and have slowly been going that way on all my pipes.

I love them. Savinelli also makes a 9mm version of their balsa system that works in most 9mm pipes.


----------



## Granger

CWL said:


> I don't think you can put a filter into Meerschaum, but if they did, I wouldn't use 'em.


You can and it is great. I have gotten 5 Meers with a filter and the Puff Pipe will be my 6th!


----------



## Granger

CWL said:


> Ahh, but I did add a CYA with my cunning "but if they did, I wouldn't use 'em." statement! ipe:


Personal Taste...I smoke 9mm almost exclusively!


----------



## drastic_quench

Awesome. I'll be smoking it shortly. Man, this thing is light, but looks like it should weigh half a pound - which is perfect. I really like the stem, too.

The one thing I didn't expect was the black band between the stem and meer. I thought that was part of the stem -- not the mortise -- so I thought that mine would be the same color as the stem: pearl. No big deal; it's sort of decorative, and it actually balances out the look when I put a rubber bit on the end of the stem.

Damn, this is such a great shape. The smooth finish really showcased the flow and edges of the panels. The shank is super thick, but still gracefully flows into the bowl.


----------



## drastic_quench

I bet lots of you guys have admired our pipes of the year side-by-side.


----------



## d_day

I don't think I've ever seen a pipe with a stem that color. I actually thought it would look pretty bad. The thing is absolutely gorgeous. Great choice.


----------



## CWL

Anyone starting to get color in their Meer yet? I've had mine for a week and I'm already getting a warm glow to mine.

I've been smoking mine quite heavily using the Chuchwarden stem. I like how it smokes better than the standard length stem.


----------



## d_day

CWL said:


> Anyone starting to get color in their Meer yet? I've had mine for a week and I'm already getting a warm glow to mine.
> 
> I've been smoking mine quite heavily using the Chuchwarden stem. I like how it smokes better than the standard length stem.


 I've got a little bit of a pinkish hue around the rim. Aside from that I haven't really seen a change.


----------



## Siv

The pinking hue around the rim is from the flame when you light the pipe! Nothing to worry about (in my experience) and it'll get darker the more you smoke but it's not the traditional colouring.

I started to see very little colouring around the shank after the first few bowls. I class this as rapid colouring! It will take many years for good colour to develop in the pipe so enjoy the time and the transition.

In the old days, people would pay the pipemakers to colour their meers before they took ownership. This would typically entail the pipe being smoked 24/7 for weeks for significant colouring to take place. With regular smoking of this pipe - say a bowl or two a day - it's going to take years to get the same level of colouring.


----------



## mbearer

Ya know.. for the past couple of weeks I have wanted to start a thread about how the colouring is coming along for people.. 

Here is mine after.. well I have smoked it A LOT since getting it  This is an awesome pipe and I am enjoying the heck out of it. 

OK people I showed you mine now show me yours....
Mike


----------



## drastic_quench

Wow, that's fast. When do you expect the bowl will start to color?

I've honestly never had a briar smoke so bone dry all the way to the bottom of the bowl. It's great. This pipe is a dottle killer. Reloading it for round two seems mandatory.


----------



## mbearer

drastic_quench said:


> Wow, that's fast. When do you expect the bowl will start to color?


No clue really... I has pretty much stayed the same for the past 2 weeks (a LITTLE bit of change towards the back of the bowl going purple from the lighter heat) so I am not sure... You can see pretty much a "water" line around the shank where it has coloured all between that mark and the stem and then no colour past it.

I LOVE this pipe. As soon as you finish a bowl it is ready for another. Draws great, smokes great, it is a solid pipe. My briars pretty much just come out when I am on the road or visiting places and the cobs are just for the shop or yard work. 
Mike


----------



## CWL

mbearer said:


> Ya know.. for the past couple of weeks I have wanted to start a thread about how the colouring is coming along for people..
> 
> Here is mine after.. well I have smoked it A LOT since getting it  This is an awesome pipe and I am enjoying the heck out of it.
> 
> OK people I showed you mine now show me yours....
> Mike


I second the "Wow!" That's from about 3 weeks of smoking, right? That is fast! I read online where somebody claimed to get that much after a month but I didn't believe it until now.

I guess that the quality of the Meer makes a huge difference.


----------



## Jessefive

I just realized its now Feb! What is the cut off date for this?? I need to get my order in...


----------



## dmkerr

Be careful, guys, or you'll wake up one day and find your briars gathering dust and a craving for more meers! Living proof here! :banana:


----------



## drastic_quench

Jessefive said:


> I just realized its now Feb! What is the cut off date for this?? I need to get my order in...


No one knows, and there likely isn't one. Why would Sinan turn away business -- he wouldn't. Unlike custom briars, these are getting to us quickly. I think as long as it's 2011 you're good.


----------



## drastic_quench

mbearer said:


> OK people I showed you mine now show me yours....
> Mike


Yeah. At the time I ordered mine, at least fourteen others have been ordered. So where's the pictures, guys!? What's with all the lurking? Let's see what you've got.


----------



## rlaliberty

Bah! I can't look at this thread. The trigger is just so tempting. Being a student can really suck sometimes.


----------



## Sinan Altinok

I would like to thank InsidiousTact that he kindly sorted out everything in good order. I appreciate.

Regards,
Sinan


----------



## owaindav

Sinan Altinok said:


> I would like to thank InsidiousTact that he kindly sorted out everything in good order. I appreciate.
> 
> Regards,
> Sinan


Awesome! Glad everything got straigtened out. Hate to see two good people disagreeing. RG to the both of you!


----------



## Habanolover

Sinan Altinok said:


> I would like to thank InsidiousTact that he kindly sorted out everything in good order. I appreciate.
> 
> Regards,
> Sinan


Good to hear Sinan.


----------



## CWL

Here's mine after week of heavy use. It has been my "go to" pipe and I've been throwing everything into it from the best English & VAs, to flakes and even goopy Altadis vanilla custard without any problems. It is developing a golden-brown color throughout, I wasn't sure if it was just my imagination so I compared it to a Altinok Churchwarden that I bought at the same time. When new, they were identical in color.

I'm looking forward to how this will look after a year's worth of use!





btw, I have been using a Butera coloring bowl that keenween was kind enough to sell to me after my bad experiences online with another meer merchant (moral of this story is to buy from Sinan Altinok!)


----------



## drastic_quench

Well done. I knew you had to be using a Butera bowl as soon as I saw that even coloring. From what I gather, that separate bowl essentially turns the entire pipe into the shank -- which, when smoked normally, always seems to color first. I seriously considered getting a Butera bowl, but I thought it would be too fussy for my outdoor and bar smoking. I admire even coloring, but I don't _need _it.

I've been smoking two to three bowls a day since I got mine - and boy is my tongue tired. Not bitten, just overloaded. I'm already starting to see a golden color on all of the shank and the lower portion of the bowl. I'm attributing it to the orientals I'm smoking. I need to get brave and load it full of Tambo. I have a feeling Tambo will color the shit out of it. I can't wait to get the bowl nice and orange.


----------



## MarkC

I'm using a coloring bowl on mine as well. So far, not a lot of coloring going on; it just looks like it has some golden dust covering it if you look at it at an angle. The only real noticeable change is in the holes (I got the lattice version) which range from light rose at the top to downright purple near the bottom. It's 'resting' right now, until next Wednesday when I'll dive back in to my attempt to smoke it to death.

I agree, the coloring bowl is a bit awkward; I plan on using mine for the first six months and then using the pipe normally. Sort of give it a head start as it were...


----------



## astripp

Can I order still:
Standard size pipe - 125
Carving of flowers and tobacco leaves on the bowl and shank - $10
Sterling Silver band on the stem - $15
Silver spigot mount, silver on the stem end, - $25
Total - $175


----------



## CWL

astripp said:


> Can I order still:
> Standard size pipe - 125
> Carving of flowers and tobacco leaves on the bowl and shank - $10
> Sterling Silver band on the stem - $15
> Silver spigot mount, silver on the stem end, - $25
> Total - $175


You need to go to Sinan Altinok's website and order directly. I don't think you will be disappointed!

Altinok Pipe - PUFF PIPE 2011


----------



## Jessefive

I finally ordered mine! I felt with my tax return around the corner, it'd be ok to go into a little debt
:madgrin:


----------



## FiveStar

OK, I've seen pics of a coloring bowl but never in a pipe. How the hell do these things work?????


----------



## drastic_quench

FiveStar said:


> OK, I've seen pics of a coloring bowl but never in a pipe. How the hell do these things work?????


From what I can tell, the bottom has a cork on it that basically snugly sits in the meerschaum's bowl.


----------



## Granger

FiveStar said:


> OK, I've seen pics of a coloring bowl but never in a pipe. How the hell do these things work?????


Not very well!:whoo:

But all kidding aside it sits on top of the bowl with a cork piece going in. The idea being that the bowl is full of smoke while use it...Honestly...I never got good enough results out them to merit the ordeal of messing with it.


----------



## CWL

I think I figured out what is needed to make the coloring bowl work well. You need to use it on a never-been-smoked pipe. The bowl needs to be clean of any cake, carbon, or charring.

If you can expose the open pores of the Meer directly to smoke, it will absorb the color immediately. But if you smoke the pipe without the coloring bowl, the pores of the Meer material gets clogged-up with cake, which will block absorption of smoke & coloration.

Using mbearer's pipe as an example, notice how the coloration begins and continues right where the inside of the bowl ends? The bowl portion which has been caked stops absorption while the exposed meer material in the shank gets quickly colored.

My own pipe is an example of how Meer will rapidly color from smoke exposure since the "raw" meer interior is directly exposed to smoke.

I have used my Butera bowl on another Meer pipe that had already been well-smoked (by me) and it is coloring at a much slower rate, most of the noticeable color is in the shank area like most other Meers.

So if anyone wants to use a coloring bowl for fast results, I'd suggest they try it in a unsmoked pipe.


----------



## CWL

I think I figured out what is needed to make the coloring bowl work. You need to use it on a never-been-smoked pipe. The bowl needs to be clean of any cake, carbon, or charring that will clog the pores of the material.

If you can expose the open pores of the Meer directly to smoke, it will absorb the color immediately. But if you smoke with it, the pores of the Meer material gets clogged-up with cake, which blocks absorption of smoke & coloration.

Using mbearer's pipe as an example, notice how the coloration begins and continues right where the inside bowl ends? The bowl portion which has been caked stops absorption while the exposed meer material in the shank gets quickly covered.

My own pipe is an example of how Meer will color from smoke exposure quite rapidly as long as the interior is directly exposed to smoke.

I have used my Butera bowl on another Meer pipe that had already been well-smoked (by me) but which is coloring at a much slower rate, most of the noticeable color is in the shank area. And as for my heavily-used Meer coloring bowl, which I bought brand new, shows little color change. I believe this is because the bowl is heavily caked from use.

So if anyone wants to use a coloring bowl, I'd suggest they try it in a unsmoked pipe for fastest and best results.


----------



## Hermit

commonsenseman said:


> Breakin' it in with some 1792 eh?
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen!


I finally got around to taking a picture.
I've been smoking almost nothing but
JackKnife in it so far. It's a great pipe!
(you can bet I didn't foul it with no damn 1972.) :razz:


----------



## MarkC

CWL said:


> So if anyone wants to use a coloring bowl, I'd suggest they try it in a unsmoked pipe for fastest and best results.


Fastest and best, perhaps, but I've used mine on my old meer (couldn't wait for the puff pipe!) and it works quite well.

Which reminds me, those of you who ordered the leaves-and-flowers version are going to_ love_ the way those leaves look when they color. I have the New Horizons 134, which is all leaves and flowers, and as good as it looked when I got it, the coloring really brings out the depth of the carvings!


----------



## shuckins

just placed my order!
now the waiting begins...


----------



## lbiislander

opcorn:


----------



## Thirston

I was a bit disappointed to read in an old Seattle Pipe Club article that the meer does not actually change color, just the beeswax. True? I always assumed it was the meer and I figured that after a few years of puffing you could somewhat do without the beeswax and be left with a nicely patina’d meer that you could freely handle while smoking. Anyway, I have my first meer on order with him and I may do without the coloring bowl thing I made from a meer cigar holder if this is true.


----------



## MarkC

After months of careful research and diligent cross checking, I've come to the conclusion that no one has the slightest idea how a meer colors, other than knowing that you need the meer, the wax, and the tobacco. I've heard so many different theories on how it all actually works (all claiming to be The Answer, of course) that I don't even care anymore.


----------



## CWL

Thirston said:


> I was a bit disappointed to read in an old Seattle Pipe Club article that the meer does not actually change color, just the beeswax. True? I always assumed it was the meer and I figured that after a few years of puffing you could somewhat do without the beeswax and be left with a nicely patina'd meer that you could freely handle while smoking. Anyway, I have my first meer on order with him and I may do without the coloring bowl thing I made from a meer cigar holder if this is true.


Think of Meer as similar to chalk. It is porous and absorbent, but without wax, the smoke particles and tar deposited on the inside of the bowl will not easily travel throughout the material to show on the outside of your pipe.


----------



## Thirston

That's pretty funny MC. Thx for the input guys.


----------



## InsidiousTact

All I know for sure regarding coloring is that I can actually see the grain in the meerschaum around the rim as the color spreads outwards. I can only assume it is a combination of many things such as heat, tars and oils, wax, and the mysteries of the universe. Makes pipe smoking even more romantic than usual.

Maybe the wax is absorbing the colors and oils and seeping into the grain? So the oils and melting wax combine and eventually become part of the meer? All speculation, of course.


----------



## Siv

Meer is a porous stone and if the wax was not there, the smoke would simply pass through. Hence the colouring you see is the buildup of smoke at the wax since it can pass no further. The wax itself does not change colour.


----------



## drastic_quench

Siv said:


> Meer is a porous stone and if the wax was not there, the smoke would simply pass through. Hence the colouring you see is the buildup of smoke at the wax since it can pass no further. The wax itself does not change colour.


This makes the most sense to me. I also think that the wax does not "draw out" the color like many online sources say. It's just a barrier so the tar and resins will build up behind it. I'm pretty confident that even without wax,, you could color a block meer; it just might take a lot longer, but there's no way the tar would leave some of it's self behind.


----------



## Garin

Siv said:


> The wax itself does not change colour.


See, now I wonder about this.

I noticed with my meer that, with the very first lighting, the outside of the pipe near the top of the bowl top coloured ever so slightly yellowish. I'm guessing it was the wax colouring with the heat of the match.

As I understand it, the forced meer colouring processes are done with a flame, so this makes sense to me. Repeatedly warming the pipe may lend some colour by this same process, only much slower with the lesser heat.

I'm wondering what portion of the colouring process is these tobacco-burning residues migrating, and what portion is some sort of heat transformation (an oxidation maybe? something else?). I imagine it could be some combination.


----------



## d_day

Garin said:


> See, now I wonder about this.
> 
> I noticed with my meer that, with the very first lighting, the outside of the pipe near the top of the bowl top coloured ever so slightly yellowish. I'm guessing it was the wax colouring with the heat of the match.
> 
> As I understand it, the forced meer colouring processes are done with a flame, so this makes sense to me. Repeatedly warming the pipe may lend some colour by this same process, only much slower with the lesser heat.
> 
> I'm wondering what portion of the colouring process is these tobacco-burning residues migrating, and what portion is some sort of heat transformation (an oxidation maybe? something else?). I imagine it could be some combination.


 Were that the case, I would expect the bowl to color first, rather than the stem.


----------



## Garin

d_day said:


> Were that the case, I would expect the bowl to color first, rather than the stem.


True enough. Though why the stem, and not the bottom, say? I wonder if handling makes any difference. I imagine a stem is handled somewhat less than other parts of the pipe. I also wonder about all the nooks and crannies colouring first: perhaps this is handling too? Or maybe not. Or maybe it's just perception.

I guess the only way to tell for sure would be to somehow simulate the smoking of a bowl without actually burning anything: hundreds of gentle hour-long heating cycles? Or perhaps one could dissect a very well-coloured meer and test the colouring itself?

How many angels _can_ dance on the head of a pin, anyhow? :dunno:

All I know is, I am really enjoying wondering about all of these deadly important things as I puff away on the ol' 2011 meer, happily filled with EMP.


----------



## Siv

I'm sure with the heat of the flame, the wax will colour but this is not he colouring that is typical of a meer. To be honest, you're burning your pipe!

I've known the forced colouring either to be done through actual smoking of the pipe continuously (used to be by a bunch of guys, then later machines) or through the use of coloured wax. I think now, coloured wax is the dominant.

Why the shank colours first? I think it's because the meer is thinner there than the bowl and the smoke is coolest.


----------



## CWL

Siv said:


> Why the shank colours first? I think it's because the meer is thinner there than the bowl and the smoke is coolest.


It also is the part of the Meer that hasn't been coated with cake and can best absorb the smoke.


----------



## Mister Moo

People... people....

All y'all are missing they key to coloration process. Not one of you has considered, "Where does the *moisture* go, where does it condense and why and what effect does THAT have on coloration?"

Nice pipes, by the way.


----------



## lbiislander

Siv said:


> I'm sure with the heat of the flame, the wax will colour but this is not he colouring that is typical of a meer. To be honest, you're burning your pipe!
> 
> I've known the forced colouring either to be done through actual smoking of the pipe continuously (used to be by a bunch of guys, then later machines) or through the use of coloured wax. I think now, coloured wax is the dominant.
> 
> Why the shank colours first? I think it's because the meer is thinner there than the bowl and the smoke is coolest.


I sure hope you're British with that "u" in colored.


----------



## Jessefive

Woo hoo!! My pipe shipped! Now for more anxious waiting...


----------



## User Name

Mister Moo said:


> People... people....
> 
> All y'all are missing they key to coloration process. Not one of you has considered, "Where does the *moisture* go, where does it condense and why and what effect does THAT have on coloration?"
> 
> Nice pipes, by the way.


So Coloration is just nasty pipe juice? :yuck:


----------



## freestoke

User Name said:


> So Coloration is just nasty pipe juice? :yuck:


And would it get on your fingers if it weren't for the wax?


----------



## astripp

My Meer arrived, and it is beautiful.


----------



## Siv

astripp said:


> My Meer arrived, and it is beautiful.


That looks lovely! Is it the large size?


----------



## Jessefive

Oh man, I can't wait for mine to arrive. That looks awesome!


----------



## Jessefive

Wow, ask and ye shall receive! I'm smoking this beauty as I type, Broken Scotch Cake to break it in with a glass of Lagavulin scotch whisky. What a Friday night!


----------



## astripp

Mine wasn't the XL size, it's just a big pipe.


----------



## Hermit

There is a surprising amount of variety 
between these pipes. Interesting.


----------



## bent-1

Jessefive said:


> Wow, ask and ye shall receive! I'm smoking this beauty as I type, Broken Scotch Cake to break it in with a glass of Lagavulin scotch whisky. What a Friday night!


I clicked on this thread to see what it was about, and wow, these meers are really nice. The shape, carving, and dual stems are outstanding. Congrats to all the recipients.


----------



## Blue_2

Hermit said:


> There is a surprising amount of variety
> between these pipes. Interesting.


I'm glad that they're actually individual snowflakes. Each one being it's own work of art.

Nice pics guys!


----------



## CWL

Blue_2 said:


> I'm glad that they're actually individual snowflakes. Each one being it's own work of art.
> 
> Nice pics guys!


It's a stylized representation of tobacco leaves and flowers.

I think that Sinan Altinok rotates his carvers for this duty because there appear to be several versions and carving styles.


----------



## GreatBonsai

With all the hubub surrounding the holidays and military life latey, I completely forgot about these til I came back from leave about a week ago! :faint2: Can we still order them, or would that be uncool?


----------



## Hermit

GreatBonsai said:


> Can we still order them, or would that be uncool?


Yes you can (and it would be very cool). 8)


----------



## Sinan Altinok

GreatBonsai said:


> With all the hubub surrounding the holidays and military life latey, I completely forgot about these til I came back from leave about a week ago! :faint2: Can we still order them, or would that be uncool?


The deadline was the end of Feb as discussed on the forum. However, I will be accepting orders as long as you guys are pleased to order.

Sinan


----------



## Sinan Altinok

CWL said:


> It's a stylized representation of tobacco leaves and flowers. I think that Sinan Altinok rotates his carvers for this duty because there appear to be several versions and carving styles.


Apart from being based on the main shape and design, the carver is completely free on the carving details. There is one carver working on this project.

Sinan


----------



## MarkC

All of these interpretations are by the same guy? I'm impressed!


----------



## CWL

Sinan Altinok said:


> Apart from being based on the main shape and design, the carver is completely free on the carving details. There is one carver working on this project.
> 
> Sinan


Wow! He definitely makes each one a unique pipe but still with the same theme. My compliments!


----------



## GreatBonsai

Sinan Altinok said:


> The deadline was the end of Feb as discussed on the forum. However, I will be accepting orders as long as you guys are pleased to order.
> 
> Sinan


Thanks, Sinan! My order should be placed within 24 hours!


----------



## shuckins

mine is on the way!

Your item left ISTANBUL ULUSLARARASI POSTA ISLEM, TURKEY on March 07, 2011.


----------



## Rock31

Very cool Ron....I am just to new to pipe smoking to be learning on a pipe like this!


----------



## shuckins

get one for later ray!


----------



## Hermit

Rock31 said:


> Very cool Ron....I am just to new to pipe smoking to be learning on a pipe like this!


You won't hurt it. Just make sure your hands are 
clean and clean the bowl after each use - no cake.


----------



## Garin

Rock31 said:


> Very cool Ron....I am just to new to pipe smoking to be learning on a pipe like this!


Nah, you're not gonna wreck it! About the only concern I'd have is if you think you might not continue with a pipe and don't want to lay out the cash, or if you are concerned you'll smash it. They are somewhat more fragile than briar -- though the 2011 meer is a nice solid shape that isn't anywhere near as fragile as some of the extremely intricate delicate pipes.

For smoking, my puff meer is one of my easiest, trustiest pipes. It's far less picky than most of my briars and even my cobs. Plus meerschaums tend to be a lot more forgiving in terms of ghosting (or _not_ ghosting, really), which is great when you're still working out exactly what kinds of tobacco you really like. It's also great if you end up like so many people here on Puff who have a zillion different tobaccos on the go! 

Finally, the great thing about a meer is that you can smoke them a lot more frequently. I always give mine time for cooling and cleaning, but you don't really have to give it the full 24hr+ rest like you'd do with a briar. This is very handy if your pipe collection is still in the early stages.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Just ordered one myself. 

Options I ordered:
X-Large size pipe
Carving of half smooth-half rustic on the bowl and shank
2nd churchwarden stem
Silver spigot mount for pipe and both stems
Pre-coloring

$265 with shipping

Now the waiting....


----------



## Zeb Zoober

I have to say that you have picked a great company to deal with on these pipes. I have changed my order and added additional items a couple of times now. Sinan is always quick to communicate and very helpful. His customer service has been outstanding!

I figured since this is somewhat a club pipe for Puff, I might as well option it out. Added the tamper and the deluxe case to my order. I still haven't decided if this will be a smoker or a collection pipe.


----------



## Twiggz

Darn, I missed out on this. Those are some beautiful pipes guys!


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Twiggz said:


> Darn, I missed out on this. Those are some beautiful pipes guys!


You can still order one. I just put my order in the other day.

Go to this page:

Altinok Meerschaum Pipes - PUFF PIPE 2011


----------



## Zfog

These are some beautiful pipes. I can't wait til next year!


----------



## Twiggz

Ahh great! Thanks for the heads up.:yo:


----------



## skydvejam

Hmmm, had already thought about buying a meer as a collectible tool that I use, might have to bit at the end of the month, we will see.


----------



## Twiggz

Zeb Zoober said:


> I still haven't decided if this will be a smoker or a collection pipe.


What good is a pipe that doesn't get smoked? 

Once I decide on what options I want (and can afford) I plan to be smoking this pipe like no tomorrow :beerchug: I can't wait to try it and I haven't even placed my order yet haha.

I have one other Meer, but the bowl is so small I hardly use it. This one will be in my normal rotation. I'm excited to see it change color.


----------



## Hermit

It's a terrific smoker.
It'd be a crime not to smoke it.


----------



## shuckins

mine just arrived!





































and yeah,it'll be smoked,just don't know what yet...

thanks sinan!!


----------



## Blue_2

Nice pipe! :thumb:


----------



## MarkC

Wow...that makes me want to order another one!


----------



## Zeb Zoober

My pipe is suppose to ship out in the morning. Can't wait to see how it turned out.

I decided to go ahead and use this one for smoking versus for display. I did order a meerschaum coloring bowl to use with it.


----------



## d_day

Deciding to smoke it might be the best decision you ever made. Mine is the best smoker I ever used.


----------



## Rock31

Really like the blue stem on that one.


----------



## shuckins

it came with a very nice looking certificate


----------



## Zogg

im eyeing the badass claw on a smooth bowl one.

nooo ><


----------



## Sam_Wheat

How long are they taking to arrive once an order is placed?


----------



## astripp

A month or so.


----------



## d_day

I don't remember how long it took to make, but once I received notification that it shipped, it was 14 or 15 days.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Sam_Wheat said:


> How long are they taking to arrive once an order is placed?


I placed my order on March 9th. It has shipped out today. Not bad at all considering they are carving them as they are ordered.


----------



## lbiislander

I didn't get a certificate  What's up with that?


----------



## Sinan Altinok

lbiislander said:


> I didn't get a certificate  What's up with that?


Ron, there should be a zipper bag in the parcel which carries your invoice and certificate. I checked now that each of them had been prepared and enclosed for you too. Haven't you found something like that?

Sinan


----------



## CWL

Sinan Altinok said:


> Ron, there should be a zipper bag in the parcel which carries your invoice and certificate. I checked now that each of them had been prepared and enclosed for you too. Haven't you found something like that?
> 
> Sinan


Awww! Too late! I didn't look in the invoice pouch either! That was back in January.

No certificate for me!


----------



## lbiislander

CWL said:


> Awww! Too late! I didn't look in the invoice pouch either! That was back in January.
> 
> No certificate for me!


Same here. Box is long gone!


----------



## Sblumberjack

Absolutly amazing. Love the meerschaum tamper, nice touch


----------



## Jimbo69

Zogg said:


> im eyeing the badass claw on a smooth bowl one.
> 
> nooo ><


I'm a complete newbie, but yes - that'll be my first meer once I decide to go that direction. However, I see he can also do custom designs...I collect ancient coins, and having a coin bust on each panel of these would be amazing. Nothing soon, as I want to play with some cheaper pipes for my start & learning period, but decisions, decisions...


----------



## Jimbo69

Back closer to topic though, when will the 2012 "Design your pipe" thing start?


----------



## Zfog

Jimbo69 said:


> Back closer to topic though, when will the 2012 "Design your pipe" thing start?


lol
The discussions for the last one seem to have started in October.


----------



## wxmanray

These are still available? If so I may have my fathers day gift for me in mind.


----------



## Zfog

wxmanray said:


> These are still available? If so I may have my fathers day gift for me in mind.


I am sure he will take any order.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

wxmanray said:


> These are still available? If so I may have my fathers day gift for me in mind.





Zfog said:


> I am sure he will take any order.


I believe he said he would take orders on these as long as there were members to order them.

I got in late on this and he gladly took my order. It's in the mail now.

Here is the new web address to the Puff 2011 pipe:
http://altinokmeerschaumpipes.com/puff2011.asp


----------



## Rock31

These pipe sure are pretty 

Looking forward to pictures Steve.


----------



## wxmanray

My kids must love me. I already ordered one for them to give me on fathers day. =)

I got the smooth leaf ans flower with a yellow stem oversized and pre colored.


Now for the waiting game =)


----------



## Zeb Zoober

wxmanray said:


> My kids must love me. I already ordered one for them to give me on fathers day. =)
> 
> I got the smooth leaf ans flower with a yellow stem oversized and pre colored.
> 
> Now for the waiting game =)


Great kids you have! Wonder who will be more surprised on Father's day, you or them?


----------



## Zfog

Here are a couple pics of my Puff pipe. I just smoked some IF in it tonight. First smoke in the pipe so far! Sorry if they are a bit blurry, I used my phone.




























Thanks for looking!


----------



## d_day

That's gorgeous Zach. Of course, I expect nothing less now that so many have been posted. They've all been stunning.


----------



## Sblumberjack

Awesome pipe, man. I just placed my order. Now for the waiting...ugh


----------



## Twiggz

waiting to get paid, then I will place my order as well


----------



## CWL

Here's an update of my Forum pipe after 2 months of heavy smoking. It is pictured with a Meer coloring bowl attached. They started out the same color, even though the coloring bowl is ~5 months old at the time of the picture and had been heavily used, but because the inner pores are clogged from smoking, there is little coloration to it.

In contrast, the Forum pipe had colored considerably, taking on a deep golden brown color. Because of the high quality Meer (very much like foam and made up of individual bits), the coloration has a 3-D effect like peering into granite or marble.

I'll update again after I've taken more pics. It is considerably darker now (but still no changes to the coloring bowl).


----------



## Zfog

That is coloring beautifully, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Thirston

Thanks for the update CWL as I was curious to see one. Did not expect it to be that dark already! Really nice coloring and the fact that the coloring bowl is not changing color says a lot about the process.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

I have a coloring bowl on order as well to use with my Puff pipe. I love the even coloring the pipe takes on with a coloring bowl.


----------



## Sinan Altinok

Thirston said:


> ... Really nice coloring and the fact that the coloring bowl is not changing color says a lot about the process.


Mark, you were right. Coloring bowls are made of pressed (artificial) meerschaum, not block meerschaum. That's why.


----------



## MarkC

Wow. Mine's not nearly that far along, more of a 'tea with too much milk' look at the moment, other than the holes (I got the lattice style) which are dark brown. I plan to keep using the bowl (not sure how long; June was the plan, we'll see) and then switching to normal smoking, just giving it a 'jump start' with the coloring bowl.


----------



## User Name

Just ordered mine. Nothing fancy, just really want a meer.


----------



## Blue_2

User Name said:


> Just ordered mine. Nothing fancy, just really want a meer.


I always have trouble ordering one. Once I get over to his website I start wandering around too much through all the eye candy.


----------



## drastic_quench

User Name said:


> Just ordered mine. Nothing fancy, just really want a meer.





drastic_quench said:


> Awesome. I'll be smoking it shortly. Man, this thing is light, but looks like it should weigh half a pound - which is perfect. I really like the stem, too.


As you see I went with a basic model as well. I did splurge on the stem. This pipe smokes like a mother****er if you'll pardon my frank enthusiasm.


----------



## Hermit

drastic_quench said:


> This pipe smokes like a mother****er if you'll pardon my frank enthusiasm.


It really *is *a great smoker!
I reach for mine more often 
than any of my other meers.


----------



## User Name

Good to know I made a good decision to actually get one. I too had a lot of trouble ordering one. There are just so many cool looking pipes that this guy has for sale. I mean that meer cutty with a twisted shank..awesome. 

But I like the puff pipe's look. Always a fan of dublins, and I wanted a bent so that I could hold it comfortably and relax. No matter what, I wanted a smooth meer.

I'm going to handle my pipe, if it doesn't color right, well then, I'll cry about it later.

Can't wait.


----------



## freestoke

User Name said:


> Good to know I made a good decision to actually get one.


Get one WHAT!? I cannot for the life of me figure this thread out. Every now and then I check back and it just gets more confusing. I thought you guys voted on what this "2011" pipe would look like back in 2010, then everybody ordered one on a group buy or something. Now we have buyers of some OTHER meerschaums that seem custom ordered. :help: And WHAT dolphins!? :ask: I see "Puff2010" on the shank, but I thought it was supposed to have a pebbling on the bowl or something. Or is that what is optional and it's the general shape that was picked?

I also didn't realize you could STILL order one!


----------



## Jessefive

The plain white on white looks great!

Jim, we voted on the shape, but there are a ton of options for customization. And I think you can still order them, here: Altinok Meerschaum Pipes - PUFF PIPE 2011

Mine's coloring nicely, I was just thinking last night while smoking it that I think its time for some new pics.


----------



## freestoke

Jessefive said:


> Jim, we voted on the shape, but there are a ton of options for customization. And I think you can still order them, here: Altinok Meerschaum Pipes - PUFF PIPE 2011


Ah, I see! Well...I do need a meerschaum. (You guys are such jerks. Just when my PAD was in recession, THIS!)

Thanks, Jesse!


----------



## User Name

Do it Jim!


----------



## Zeb Zoober

I received my Puff 2011 pipe a month ago, but never got around to taking a picture of it for this thread - until now. I pretty much optioned it out. Went with the extra large bowl. I still have yet to smoke it. Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture. I'll replace the pic later when break out the digital camera.


----------



## Rock31

Very nice Steve!


----------



## User Name

Here's my pipe, I got it in this weekend. And wow, does it smoke amazing. Nothing fancy though...just plain vanilla.


----------



## Zfog

Nice pipe Jimmy!


----------



## Thirston

I'm 6 months behind on the pics but here they are. My second pipe from Sinan and it's great pipe... smokes like a champ. It's a light oatmeal color already and I only smoke it about 3 times a week if that (2 bowls back to back). I am using a coloring bowl on it. Camera phone...


----------



## MarkC

That one turned out amazing!


----------



## Rock31

Awesome Mark! Enjoy


----------



## Pugsley

I promised myself I would not succumb to temptation this time, that I don't need a meer ..... but I kept coming back and looking at these pics. To make a long story short, I ordered a Puff pipe this morning with an amber stem and silver spigot. I'm so weak ....


----------



## Thirston

Thx guys.

Money well spent Warren.


----------



## CWL

That's an amazingly uniform color you're building there Thirston! What tobaccy are you using?


----------



## drastic_quench

CWL said:


> That's an amazingly uniform color you're building there Thirston! What tobaccy are you using?


The coloring bowl causes the uniformity.


----------



## Thirston

Right, coloring bowl.


----------



## CWL

Here's an update on my pipe that I received around 1-15-2011. I had smoked it heavily with my coloring bowl for about 5 months, but haven't used it for the past ~2 months but finally brought he camera out to share some pictures. The Meer used for my pipe is incredible. It has darkened to wonderful caramel/brown bottle colors and the "sea foam" flecks gives this a 3D effect.


----------



## cp478

WOWEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nice color!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkC

Damn. I'm jealous!


----------



## Pugsley

Is there going to be a 2012 Puff pipe? If so I think it would be nice to see something from an American carver this time around if that's possible. I know Mark Tinsky has made club pipes in the past and he'd certainly get my vote, I love his pipes. Have there been any discussions on this yet?


----------



## Thirston

Unbelievable! I’m UPSing mine over to you for 5 months...
You're fine with that, right? I need a backyard.


----------



## Kodos44

That pipe has come along really nicely! I wish I had been here for that, here's another hopeful for the 2012 pipe p


----------



## Kodos44

Kodos44 said:


> That pipe has come along really nicely! I wish I had been here for that, here's another hopeful for the 2012 pipe p


:loco:

And ... Had I actually read more of the thread I would have seen the option to still order one. Looks like I'm going to have to do that soon ....


----------



## asmartbull

Pugsley said:


> Is there going to be a 2012 Puff pipe? If so I think it would be nice to see something from an American carver this time around if that's possible. I know Mark Tinsky has made club pipes in the past and he'd certainly get my vote, I love his pipes. Have there been any discussions on this yet?


+1.......I have been looking at them lately...Very nice


----------



## Nick S.

I have to say these pipes look awesome! I hope there will be a 2012 pipe, I am sure it will be a good one as well.


----------



## Pugsley

How long did it take for those of you who ordered a Puff pipe to receive it? I ordered mine on July 20 and it still shows "carving in progress".


----------



## User Name

Pugsley said:


> How long did it take for those of you who ordered a Puff pipe to receive it? I ordered mine on July 20 and it still shows "carving in progress".


I think it was 6 weeks for me, I forget.

You can contact him via puff and ask him about the progress.


----------



## Thirston

Yeah, about 7 weeks + almost another 3 for reg shipping (to the US west coast).


----------



## User Name

Thirston said:


> Yeah, about 7 weeks + almost another 3 for reg shipping (to the US west coast).


Oh yeah, mine has no carvings or anything. It's just plain, which is why maybe it didn't take long.

What did you order, Pugsley?


----------



## Sinan Altinok

Pugsley said:


> How long did it take for those of you who ordered a Puff pipe to receive it? I ordered mine on July 20 and it still shows "carving in progress".


Hi Pugsley, as I tried to explain in my email a few weeks ago, there was an unforeseen problem about a company who makes my silver orders for the pipes. They had to move to a new place all of a sudden, and we all had to wait their settle down. A while ago they are back to work finishing my orders first. I do believe that your Puff2011 pipe will be on its way very soon. Sorry about the delay which would not be usual in any case.

Regards,
Sinan


----------



## Pugsley

Sinan Altinok said:


> Hi Pugsley, as I tried to explain in my email a few weeks ago, there was an unforeseen problem about a company who makes my silver orders for the pipes. They had to move to a new place all of a sudden, and we all had to wait their settle down. A while ago they are back to work finishing my orders first. I do believe that your Puff2011 pipe will be on its way very soon. Sorry about the delay which would not be usual in any case.
> 
> Regards,
> Sinan


Sorry, didn't mean that to sound like a complaint. I was just curious as to the average wait time for others.


----------



## Sinan Altinok

Warren, you were certainly right asking the question. I am sorry indeed. Those guys didn't let us know beforehand so that we would have taken some precautions. Anyway, we have eventually overcome the problem. Now, proceeding to completing orders on first come first serve basis.

Sinan


----------



## CWL

I'm glad to see people still buying 2011 pipes, you will all be really happy you did.

Now, can we see some more progress pictures?


----------



## quo155

You guys are killing me! Why can't you all just leave this thread alone..._so I don't have to see it anymore???_ :mischief:

*Seriously*, I have had absolutely NO interest in a Meer (did I even spell that right?) pipe. They don't appeal to me, that is until TODAY! I have been seeing this thread over and over...saw it was a Meer?...said no thank you...but after looking at the site for the 2011 pipe, looking at all 8 pages of info, talk, and photos here (I love the colors that these have changed to)...I_ have to say that you have all peaked my interest in a Meer?_.

Do they come cheap, to try one out? ...I think I may check out eBay...but then again I know nothing about them...looks like I have some searching and reading to do.

If a EPS has some time, would you PM me a few links of where to find good information...here on Puff, maybe somewhere else; as I know there are "different grades"...but that's what I know about them. Any EPS help would be appreciated...???

Are these still up to being ordered? I see that it was to end in Feb, did it?

Are there plans for a 2012 pipe...or does that come later?


----------



## Sinan Altinok

quo155 said:


> Do they come cheap, to try one out?


If you buy a cheap one as your first car, how would you differentiate the pleasure of a good driving?

Tommy, start your trial with a quality meerschaum. I would suggest Baki, IMP and some other good brands. May not be cheap but you will see your smoking life will change dramatically.

Sinan


----------



## indigosmoke

quo155 said:


> Do they come cheap, to try one out? ...I think I may check out eBay...but then again I know nothing about them...looks like I have some searching and reading to do.


Check out Sinan's Affordable Pipes line. Only 99.99 and that way you'll get a quality Meer. While these are smaller pipes compared to the club pipe, they will give you a quality smoke. I started out with a Meer from another company (not a no name by any means) and it was a total POS. I've never heard of anyone who didn't love their Altinok. You won't regret it.


----------



## ShawnBC

Hi guys! Sorry to highjack the thread but thought it might be a good opportunity to ask.

Can anyone explain to me (or link) an explanation on the color-changing process of meerschaum? And, can you ruin the finish if you're a newbie smoking it?


----------



## asmartbull

indigosmoke said:


> Check out Sinan's Affordable Pipes line. Only 99.99 and that way you'll get a quality Meer. While these are smaller pipes compared to the club pipe, they will give you a quality smoke. I started out with a Meer from another company (not a no name by any means) and it was a total POS. I've never heard of anyone who didn't love their Altinok. You won't regret it.


I went the 99.99 route and LOVE it. I am thinking of getting my son one for Christmas.


----------



## Pugsley

User Name said:


> What did you order, Pugsley?


I ordered the Puff Club pipe with carved flowers and tobacco leaves, an amber acrylic stem and silver spigot. It will be my first meer ever and I'm very much looking forward to seeing and smoking it.


----------



## Sblumberjack

Pugsley said:


> I ordered the Puff Club pipe with carved flowers and tobacco leaves, an amber acrylic stem and silver spigot. It will be my first meer ever and I'm very much looking forward to seeing and smoking it.


I think you will be pleased. I ordered an Altinok, not the puff club pipe but a custom. It is the second meer I have but is now my favorite pipe in my collection. Would love to see a pick when you get it.


----------



## MarkC

ShawnBC said:


> Hi guys! Sorry to highjack the thread but thought it might be a good opportunity to ask.
> 
> Can anyone explain to me (or link) an explanation on the color-changing process of meerschaum? And, can you ruin the finish if you're a newbie smoking it?


From what I've read, the answer to your first question is no. No one can explain it, or at least everyone has his or her own version of what's happening.

As for your second question, I'd say yes. There are several newbie traps with meers; the one that got me was putting it back in the case before letting it cool properly. Then there's the dragging the used pipe cleaner over the rim somehow and not noticing the tar trail for a few minutes. On the other hand, at that point the pipe ceased to be a coloring project and became a pipe, so it all worked out alright.


----------



## Jeff10236

People, you *must* stop posting on this thread and bringing it back up near the top where I read it again and get tempted. Yesterday I (for the second time now) filled in the order form and just barely resisted the urge to hit the send button. It would have been beautiful: lattice, pre-colored (I'm impatient), silver spigot, one blue stem and one green. It also would have been a tad over $200 and I have already spent more than my pipe/tobacco budget for near future.


----------



## Pugsley

Jeff10236 said:


> People, you *must* stop posting on this thread and bringing it back up near the top where I read it again and get tempted. Yesterday I (for the second time now) filled in the order form and just barely resisted the urge to hit the send button. It would have been beautiful: lattice, pre-colored (I'm impatient), silver spigot, one blue stem and one green. It also would have been a tad over $200 and I have already spent more than my pipe/tobacco budget for near future.


Resistance is futile! Push the button. :twisted:


----------



## User Name

mmmm...This puff pipe is SO DELICIOUS....


----------



## Thirston

MarkC said:


> From what I've read, the answer to your first question is no. No one can explain it, or at least everyone has his or her own version of what's happening.


Funniest thing I've read in awhile and absolutely true. I'll try
and get a research grant going to properly study this important and unanswered issue of our times.


----------



## indigosmoke

ShawnBC said:


> Hi guys! Sorry to highjack the thread but thought it might be a good opportunity to ask.
> 
> Can anyone explain to me (or link) an explanation on the color-changing process of meerschaum? And, can you ruin the finish if you're a newbie smoking it?


I believe this explains it as well as anything else I've seen:


----------



## Nick S.

indigosmoke said:


> I believe this explains it as well as anything else I've seen:


nice... ound:


----------



## User Name

looks like honeycombs....mmmm


----------



## Sinan Altinok

Warren, you Puff pipe has shipped out today. Thank you for your kind patience and understanding.

Regards,
Sinan


----------



## quo155

Sinan Altinok said:


> If you buy a cheap one as your first car, how would you differentiate the pleasure of a good driving?
> 
> Tommy, start your trial with a quality meerschaum. I would suggest Baki, IMP and some other good brands. May not be cheap but you will see your smoking life will change dramatically.
> 
> Sinan


Because I am a cheap old bastidge! 

No, you are exactly right...and I didn't mean like $20 cheap, I meant something around the $100 range. However, if I get to the point where I can spend that much...I would much rather buy the Puff 2011 pipe from you...can they still be ordered, this late in the year?



indigosmoke said:


> Check out Sinan's Affordable Pipes line. Only 99.99 and that way you'll get a quality Meer. While these are smaller pipes compared to the club pipe, they will give you a quality smoke. I started out with a Meer from another company (not a no name by any means) and it was a total POS. I've never heard of anyone who didn't love their Altinok. You won't regret it.


Thank you Sir...I will check them out!



asmartbull said:


> I went the 99.99 route and LOVE it. I am thinking of getting my son one for Christmas.


Awesome!



Jeff10236 said:


> People, you *must* stop posting on this thread and bringing it back up near the top where I read it again and get tempted. Yesterday I (for the second time now) filled in the order form and just barely resisted the urge to hit the send button. It would have been beautiful: lattice, pre-colored (I'm impatient), silver spigot, one blue stem and one green. It also would have been a tad over $200 and I have already spent more than my pipe/tobacco budget for near future.


I am right there with you as that was the first thing I posted here awhile back...oh wait, I think this post gives it a bump again...so just click on the button!!! You know you want to!!!


----------



## Sinan Altinok

quo155 said:


> Because I am a cheap old bastidge!
> 
> No, you are exactly right...and I didn't mean like $20 cheap, I meant something around the $100 range. However, if I get to the point where I can spend that much...I would much rather buy the Puff 2011 pipe from you...can they still be ordered, this late in the year?


Yes, you can. Shop is always open.

Sinan


----------



## quo155

Sinan Altinok said:


> Yes, you can. Shop is always open.
> 
> Sinan


Thanks...I will put it on my "wish list!" LOL!

That's good to know...


----------



## Pugsley

Sinan Altinok said:


> Warren, you Puff pipe has shipped out today. Thank you for your kind patience and understanding.
> 
> Regards,
> Sinan


Great news! Thanks Sinan, can't wait to see it! :thumb:


----------



## Garin

Hah, at this rate people are going to be ordering 2011 puff meers well into 2012  I can't blame them either. Mine is absolutely brilliant, and is definitely among my favourite few pipes.

Perhaps we should just have a "standing" puff non-year meerschaum pipe? Stick with the 2011 for the moment, and then when the year is up simply remove the "2011" but keep the "Puff", maybe with a tiny little simplified top-hat puffer fish where the 2011 is right now. It wouldn't be the pipe o' the year, just a Puff-themed pipe.

Am I nuts? :crazy:


----------



## InsidiousTact

Nice idea Garin!! Realistically we can't do a meerschaum every year as pipe of the year I suppose, and that'd be a good way to allow new comers to get ahold of a great (and beautiful) meer with a puff theme!


----------



## Nick S.

I like that idea! I want one of these pipes but I cant afford one now, but I would definitely buy one in the future...


----------



## indigosmoke

+1 Garin.


----------



## Katharsis

OK, so after lurking on and off this thread, I'm finally deciding to get a legit meerschaum, and this is it. I sent Altinok some questions on the site, but I'll also ask them here, in case anyone here has the answers. I've read through a lot of this thread, but I may have missed the answers to these, so forgive me if so.

- Are there any pictures of the different stem color choices?
- What are the chamber dimensions of the regular and large sizes?
- What does the filter option mean? (Does it come with one? Or is it made to fit one? Etc.)
- How does the deluxe case differ from the standard?

I'm thinking of getting either the reddish, amber, or brown cumberland stems, but I have no idea what they look like.


----------



## Nick S.

and the thread comes back to torment us all... :mischief:


----------



## Katharsis

Nick S. said:


> and the thread comes back to torment us all... :mischief:


You're welcome.


----------



## Thirston

Check out the very first post for the dimensions on both. Sinan has sample
colors (or did) on the order page plus other needed details.


----------



## CWL

Katharsis said:


> OK, so after lurking on and off this thread, I'm finally deciding to get a legit meerschaum, and this is it. I sent Altinok some questions on the site, but I'll also ask them here, in case anyone here has the answers. I've read through a lot of this thread, but I may have missed the answers to these, so forgive me if so.
> 
> - Are there any pictures of the different stem color choices?
> - What are the chamber dimensions of the regular and large sizes?
> - What does the filter option mean? (Does it come with one? Or is it made to fit one? Etc.)
> - How does the deluxe case differ from the standard?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting either the reddish, amber, or brown cumberland stems, but I have no idea what they look like.


http://altinokpipe.com/
Look at the Altinok 2011 Forum Pipe order page for you answers (click link button at left of the Homepage.)

- there is a link for all stem color choices
- bowl dimensions are given at the bottom of the page
- The filter should be space to fit the standard "1/2 cigarette" sized paper filter, which I suggest that you do not get.
- scroll to bottom for picture of deluxe case. This will hold everything, including optional tamper in a large rectangular case. (I prefer and chose the standard because it is smaller & pipe-outline shaped so you can fit it into your pocket for easy portability.)


----------



## Katharsis

Awesome, thanks! I had just gone straight to the order page and didn't see that entire page. Much appreciated. Now to just decide between "smooth & rustic" or "smooth flowers & leaves" and amber or red stem. Hmmmm....


----------



## Katharsis

Nope, now just amber or red stem. Going with smooth flowers & leaves. Going for an earthy feel. Basically, I love this and am picturing it with either the red or amber. Opinions? Shoot, even the brown cumberland might be good, but I think that would blend too much with the pipe when it starts coloring.


----------



## pipinho

I'm suprised that I haven't seen a train motif on a meer


----------



## Nick S.

For me, I think I like the amber stem better... I think it is more traditional...


----------



## Katharsis

Nick S. said:


> For me, I think I like the amber stem better... I think it is more traditional...


Yeah, I think I'm going with the amber, thanks!


----------



## MarkC

I got the amber as an extra stem; haven't used it to smoke the pipe, but it looks cool.


----------



## Katharsis

MarkC said:


> I got the amber as an extra stem; haven't used it to smoke the pipe, but it looks cool.


Ordered one this morning. Got the amber as the main, and the churchwarden as an extra. Smooth on sides, leaves on front and back, with silver spigot. Can't wait! Little more than I wanted to pay for one, but since everyone has high praise over Altinok's pipes, I went for it.

Question: I've heard that meerschaums don't ghost no matter what you smoke in them, but I've also heard the opposite. Anyone have the definitive answer on this? I'm planning on smoking VAs from it (but nothing like 1792, that's a cob), but if it doesn't ghost, I'd love to smoke some English as well.


----------



## CWL

pipinho said:


> I'm suprised that I haven't seen a train motif on a meer


If you really want a train motiff Meer, Altinok will make one for you.


----------



## Sinan Altinok

We are carving a photo camera pipe for a customer now. Why not a train!


----------



## Hermit

Sinan Altinok said:


> We are carving a photo camera pipe for a customer now. Why not a train!


I'd like to see a train pipe.
The smoke stack could be the bowl.


----------



## Nick S.

I know others have asked about this, but are there plans for a 2012 Puff pipe? It looks like in past years there had already been some discussion about it at this point in the year and I haven't seen anything yet for 2012...


----------



## MarkC

Katharsis said:


> Question: I've heard that meerschaums don't ghost no matter what you smoke in them, but I've also heard the opposite. Anyone have the definitive answer on this? I'm planning on smoking VAs from it (but nothing like 1792, that's a cob), but if it doesn't ghost, I'd love to smoke some English as well.


They certainly don't ghost like briar, but I'm not smoking Butternut Burley in one again unless I make one meer my aromatic pipe (which I'm considering). I'd say they ghost less easily than briar, but are not ghost-proof.


----------



## asmartbull

I have a Meer that I use for Var/per and English.
Have yet to get any residual aromoas....


----------



## Katharsis

OK, thanks. Yeah, I figured it'd be impossible for any pipe to be non-ghostable, unless it's stainless steel throughout (ugh, which would be atrocious).

Bull, do you give yours a thorough cleaning each time, or just a basic pipe cleaner run-through?


----------



## drastic_quench

[ =Nick S.;3379556]I know others have asked about this, but are there plans for a 2012 Puff pipe? It looks like in past years there had already been some discussion about it at this point in the year and I haven't seen anything yet for 2012...[/QUOTE]

No. I'm not running it again. Anyone is free to take it over. Just start a discussion thread. This year was so successful (over 30 pipes ordered) I'd first take a vote on whether or not everyone wanted to go with Altinok again with a new shape, or start by going back and debating on a maker.


----------



## Nick S.

drastic_quench said:


> No. I'm not running it again. Anyone is free to take it over. Just start a discussion thread. This year was so successful (over 30 pipes ordered) I'd first take a vote on whether or not everyone wanted to go with Altinok again with a new shape, or start by going back and debating on a maker.


hmm, Well I certainly understand... It seems like a huge undertaking... I would, but I am a little hesitant having never done anything like that before, and being afraid that I might blow it...


----------



## indigosmoke

drastic_quench said:


> [ =Nick S.;3379556]
> No. I'm not running it again. Anyone is free to take it over. Just start a discussion thread.


I took up the challenge. Here's the thread:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...al-thread-post-your-thoughts.html#post3382410


----------



## Nick S.

indigosmoke said:


> I took up the challenge. Here's the thread:
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...al-thread-post-your-thoughts.html#post3382410


Nice! :banana: Let me know If I can help...


----------



## Sinan Altinok

I would like to thank everyone for their business so far. Also, good luck for 2012 pipe!

Sinan


----------



## Pugsley

Received my pipe today and it's a beauty. I forgot that I ordered it pre-colored and was expecting to see a snow white pipe when I opened the case. A bit of a shock but it looks great, especially with the amber stem which was definitely the right choice. Now to do some reading up on the care and feeding of this baby before I choose the tobacco for my first bowl. 

Thanks Sinan! Great job!


----------



## Nick S.

Great! How about a picture?


----------



## Pugsley

Nick S. said:


> Great! How about a picture?


I bought a digital camera 2 years ago and it's still sitting in the original box unused. I guess it's time to read the owner's manual and see if I can't figure out how to post some pipe pics here. hoto:


----------



## Katharsis

Pugsley, when did you order yours?


----------



## Pugsley

Katharsis said:


> Pugsley, when did you order yours?


I ordered the pipe on July 20 but there was a bit of a delay because of a problem with the silversmith, (I ordered it with the silver spigot).


----------



## Katharsis

Pugsley said:


> I ordered the pipe on July 20 but there was a bit of a delay because of a problem with the silversmith, (I ordered it with the silver spigot).


Gotcha. No big deal for me; I was just curious since I've seen anywhere from several weeks to several months with some people on this thread.


----------



## Sblumberjack

Katharsis said:


> Gotcha. No big deal for me; I was just curious since I've seen anywhere from several weeks to several months with some people on this thread.


I ordered a custom Altinok pipe, not the puff pipe however. From order to at my door was about five weeks.

You will not be disapointed. It has the best smoke of all my pipes and looks amazing. I got the extra churchwarden stem and the tamper. As you can see it is coloring around the bowl nicely. I've had it since about June.


----------



## Pugsley

A couple pics of my pipe.


----------



## Nick S.

Pugsley said:


> A couple pics of my pipe.


Wow, that turned out beautifully!


----------



## Sinan Altinok

Please note that the deadline of accepting orders for the Puff 2011 POY is Oct 15, 2011. No more orders will be accepted after that date.

Thanks everyone
Sinan


----------



## Nick S.

Sinan Altinok said:


> Please note that the deadline of accepting orders for the Puff 2011 POY is Oct 15, 2011. No more orders will be accepted after that date.
> 
> Thanks everyone
> Sinan


Looks like the date to order a 2011 pipe has come and gone...


----------



## Sinan Altinok

Correction:

Please note that the deadline of accepting orders for the Puff 2011 POY is Nov 15, 2011. No more orders will be accepted after that date.

Thanks everyone
Sinan


----------



## Katharsis

I got mine in the mail last week. As soon as I get my hands on a decent camera, I'll post pics.


----------



## drastic_quench

Sinan Altinok said:


> Correction:
> 
> Please note that the deadline of accepting orders for the Puff 2011 POY is Nov 15, 2011. No more orders will be accepted after that date.
> 
> Thanks everyone
> Man, I wish I could afford a second one. This is a beautiful pipe and great smoker.


----------



## freestoke

Wow. I didn't realize you could still order one! :shock: Might have to do that, because I don't have a meer. I'll ask Morgan. She's a very discerning cat who spends a lot of time on the chair next to me when I'm in the computer room and knows a lot about pipes.


----------



## Hermit

freestoke said:


> Wow. I didn't realize you could still order one! :shock: Might have to do that,* because I don't have a meer*. I'll ask Morgan. She's a very discerning cat who spends a lot of time on the chair next to me when I'm in the computer room and knows a lot about pipes.


This would make a good first one. It's a great smoker.


----------

